# Wrist Watch Recommendations - Merged Thread



## holywars33 (30 Jun 2003)

Thinking ahead to the gear that I may need, I wondered about wristwatches.  What kind would be recommended in the field for infantry types?  Digital or hands?  A cheapo $10 Zellers or a durable one (Omega, lol)?  What do you wear?


----------



## McInnes (30 Jun 2003)

this was discussed b4 at some point. I would go with a dark green G-Shock. I used to have one. I beat the crap out of it and it was just a little scuffed and tahts it. So i gave it away to a friend. I should have kept it. Would be good, its dark green


----------



## Paras (30 Jun 2003)

I use a luminox dive watch and its simply the best watch ive ever used.


----------



## SpinDoc (30 Jun 2003)

A good ol‘ Timex Ironman is a good bet.  Like them ads say, "It takes a lickin‘ and keeps on tickin‘"

I have mine on one of them nylon wristbands, and the watch made it through some deep doo-doo.


----------



## Danjanou (30 Jun 2003)

Either the Timex or one of the Cassio sports watches worked for me (and still do). Something rugged but simple. A couple of features such as stop watch, and ability to show 2 time zones are all you need.

Save the rolex for mess kit.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Jul 2003)

Timex expidition for around $42.
It has 2 time zones, 3 alarms [Revalie (sp?), when to go on shift) and it has large easy to see numbers with an easy to hit indiglo button that is very bright and can be used as a flash light in an emergency


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (2 Jul 2003)

Digital on one wrist and analogue on the other.
Precise,never a breakdown and analogue can be used as a compass.
Any digital alarms going off in my unit and I will shoot you myself.
Just kidding but using that threat never hurt.
There is one subject in the army and one only.
TIME,TIME,TIME! It is rather important.Do not come early,do not come late.
Get a good watch.


----------



## Danjanou (2 Jul 2003)

Yeah nothing more embarrasing than spending all night lying in an ambush and then having some numpty‘s digital alarm start playing a tune just as their lead scouts come down the trail.


----------



## holywars33 (2 Jul 2003)

Old School, please teach how you can use a analogue watch as a compas?  Maybe I am overanalyzing the problem, but every way that I can think, to turn the watch into a compas invloves some breaking it and tweaking it Tim Taylor style...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Jul 2003)

Rather than try to explain it, here‘s a link:

 http://www.time4watches.com/Watch%20Articles/using_a_watch_as_a_compass.htm 

BTW, this is a *great* method, I‘ve used it before, though it‘s horribly inacurate, it‘ll give you an idea of where the cardinal points lie.

There used to be a soldier‘s navigation aid pamphlet passed out which had this plus basic nav info (taking a bearing, roamers, resections, etc) on it. Very good info for every soldier to have...


----------



## combat_medic (2 Jul 2003)

I‘ve had the same Timex Ironman watch for 3 years. Have had to replace the strap a few times, but the watch is a godsend.


----------



## rolandstrong (2 Jul 2003)

I also used just a Timex. When I did course it was fine.


----------



## Deleted member 585 (2 Jul 2003)

Timex Ironman here, too.  I‘m on my 3rd strap in 8 years.  The crystal was badly scratched, so I smoothed it out with some fibre-optic polishing paper, and sprayed it with a flat lacquer.


----------



## Fusaki (3 Jul 2003)

Looking For A Watch

Here‘s the older watch thread. I got a Timex Expedition a few days ago. It looks alright, wasn‘t too expensive, and has the features I figure I‘d need.

I‘m curious about why you‘d need 2 time zones. Right now I have both my zones set at the same time, just switching between 24 hour clock and 12 hour clock. I figure it‘ll be good to start thinking in 24 time, but the switch button makes it easy to double check my horrible math.


----------



## Gunnar (3 Jul 2003)

Two time zones:  Simple:  The one you‘re in, and the one your wife/girlfriend/family are in.  (Not to mention the one your government services are in, as they are only open from 8-4, M - F).


----------



## herbie (4 Jul 2003)

Just for your info, you can use a digital watch to nav with the sun.  Top of the comapass is 12, bottom is 6.  You‘re all smart, fill in the rest of the numbers and Bob‘s your uncle.  Not the most accurate compass in the world, but if it‘s all you got...
Iron man watch is good to go.  Just turn off all the freekin beeping.


----------



## Spr.Earl (4 Jul 2003)

Buy a good automatic watch that is water proof,has a good illuminous dial,shock proof,and no buzzer‘s or F‘n beeper‘s.

 To many time‘s in the middle of a recce or other night Op.‘s have I heard someone‘s watch going off!!!!!   

 Depending on the pitch and tone,a beep or buzzer can be heard for quite a distance.


----------



## Bringer (4 Jul 2003)

I‘m not in the Infantry yet, but I love my GShock. Paid $100 for it at Sears and it‘s managed to survive my 7 month, 70lb Golden Retrieve puppy‘s attentions with nary a scratch. The dog crunches through anything, so this watch has to be something special.


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (5 Jul 2003)

How many people use the watchband cover thing?


----------



## Doug VT (5 Jul 2003)

If you think that you can nav with a digital watch then you have a good imagination, you might as well use a rock.  All you would have to do is mark in a clock face with a marker...  WOW, what an idea, I should market it.  The compass clock watch, it‘s amazing!!


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Jul 2003)

If you guys are in a situation where you need to use your watch as a compass you better be religious and have some favors to call in


----------



## buglog1 (24 Mar 2004)

Hi All,

I am looking for a suggestion(s) for a new watch.  Multi-purpose...diving etc etc...

Any suggestions from experience?

Cheers


----------



## para paramedic (24 Mar 2004)

pointy_end,

My suggestion is to go with a Timex Ironman watch. There are many different models from which to choose. They are not too expensive, are water-resistant, quite durable, etc. I bought one with all of the features that I wanted (and then some) for under $40.

You can find ‘em at Zellers, Wal-Mart, or just about any department store.

Cheers.


----------



## Danjanou (24 Mar 2004)

Rolex   

Seriously either the Timex Ironman as already mentioned, or perhaps a Casio G Shock should fit the bill. 

Cheap rugged and a few essential bells and whistles such as alarm, stop watch etc are all you need.


----------



## mattoigta (24 Mar 2004)

My Timex Expedition has been very good to me, and it‘s pretty inexpensive - I got it at WalMart for $45

However it wouldnt be good for diving, but there are lots of other Timex models that would be


----------



## buglog1 (24 Mar 2004)

Thanks Guys,

I was kinda thinking that the IronMan was the way to go - I have not had one in a while - since I was a kid really...but I remember them being reasonably rugged. 

Cheers


----------



## bossi (24 Mar 2004)

The Timex Expedition I‘m wearing has an alarm, two time zones, date, digital plus old-fashioned hands, sez it‘s good to 100m, and "Indiglo" (which is really handy when you‘re all warm and cozy in your sleeping bag, trying to figure out how much more sleep you can get ... or when you‘re stumbling around in a dark tent and trying not to wake the sleeping guys who have loaded weapons ... ssshhh!)
It was really useful in Kabul before we had electricity, or when the generators went out (some dweebs actually had 110v radio/clock alarms that had to be reset when the generators hiccuped ... on an operation ... good grief ...)

It‘s also handy because it has a dark face (vice a white one that can be seen too easily by the wrong people ...).


----------



## Danjanou (24 Mar 2004)

I just happened to glance at my rather batterd Casio(which BTW has a spiffy button compass on the strap, because you can‘t use a digital for a makeshift compass like the ancient watches I learned to tell time with).

The note says "water resistant to 50 metres." Now considering I swim like a rock, this is good enough for me. I fugure if I accidentally find myself suddenly 50 metres underwater, the last thing on my mind will be does watch still work.


----------



## logau (24 Mar 2004)

Casio Pathfinder - I find the barometer very useful, also has a compass, lights etc. But it has 4 batteries so when they go you are screwed. A cool watch for daring do in a bar with Bossi.
Rather than all that - I think the best one is a wind up watch and a keychain compass/lenatic compass at a good sports stores. BUSHNELL also makes a new line of all in one watches that put that Canex Piece of you know what to shame.

Herr Bossi - email me!


----------



## portcullisguy (24 Mar 2004)

I keep my watch simple, like me.  I have a basic Swiss Army.


----------



## chk2fung (24 Mar 2004)

Hi,
Well  I wore a timex when I was in the field and it was great the only bad thing about it is that the watch strap would smell after a few days of sweat.  I think one of the most durable watches are seiko‘s.  They are a little expensive but well worth it.  they make great diving watches.  I own a Seiko Kinetic Auto Relay , its an analog watch but it bsically runs on the motion of your arm so you never really need a battery change.  even  if you don‘t wear the watch for four years it will still remember the time for you. On another note I worked with watches and when they give you all that water resistant dpeth  information its based on water pressure not actual depth.  IF you see something with 30m it means you can take a shower with it or in a kitchen sink.  50 m  would be a above ground pool.  100m would be ok for swimming in the ocean and light diving.  If you‘re hard core scuba diving you will need a watch with 200m or greater.


----------



## tmbluesbflat (25 Mar 2004)

some of the worlds best watches are swiss made Girard Perregaux is one brand. They can be very expensive, some in the million US dollar range very fancy etc. They do however make great military style watches, in the $300.00 to $700.00 these are an investment of a life time. I got hung up in collecting some of them myself, truly magnificent works. there are usually a few good ones on ÃƒÂ«"bay check it out, they are vastly superior to the likes of Timex Seiko etc.


----------



## tmbluesbflat (25 Mar 2004)

Another watch is the Nato Standard Military watch, as issued by GB, Ger. Fr. etc they are rugged they have a feature not seen usually on civvie watches in that even the second hand is stopped on time sychro. "E"bay has them srom time to time in the$70.00 to$300.00 range. One Brand is Zeno, and as noted it is very hard to beat the Swiss Army issue Wenger at about $60.00-$100.00 depending on features, I checked and there are several in the price range mentioned, and the acronym NIB stands for new in box. These beat the gadget watches all to ****.


----------



## buglog1 (25 Mar 2004)

Great feedback all.  Thanks again!


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Mar 2004)

$500.00 Esquire.
Looks great at the bar and someone will always have one of those fancy high tech GPS watches int he field with you (That DOESNT look good at the bar)

The Look Cool Factor (LFC) is paramount when considering the purchase of anything.


----------



## xFusilier (25 Mar 2004)

$10 Genuine Rolex

Almost as good looking at the bar and i‘ve got $490 left over for associated sundry items at the bar.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Mar 2004)

Check mate!

I got nothing


----------



## Lexi (25 Mar 2004)

The thing about me is that I don‘t need a watch, but I‘m always 10 minutes early for anything I need to do.

Guess it‘s just instinct that I go with.

But I used to have alot of Timex watches. Most of them didn‘t last a year with football and hiking and such.

Timex is good. Most models are real cheap and you can wear them diving and swimming. They don‘t have alot of bells and whistles like GPS or compasses but they‘re reliable.


----------



## Canadian Patriot (25 Mar 2004)

I have a "Timex Ironman Triathalon"-Great watch, I‘ve had it for 3 years I think, and I wear it when I do everything, including swimming and mountain biking, and i‘ve never had a problem with it. I‘ve even bashed it off of rocks a couple times during nasty wipeouts on my bike, and other than a few scratches on the face, its fine. And the scratches don‘t matter ‘cause i can still read the time. Anyways, its a very tough watch. Go for Timex


----------



## Lexi (25 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by chk2fung:
> [qb] Hi,
> Well  I wore a timex when I was in the field and it was great the only bad thing about it is that the watch strap would smell after a few days of sweat.[/qb]


Um, well obviously in this case it‘s a fabric strap correct?
I know on some models, (i.e. the one I had a year ago,) the strap is somehow removable and, if you can remove it, chuck it in the wash. Seeing as Timex is water resistant ect, you can just soak it in a sinkful of water.. 

I completely agree that Timex is by far the best. I forgot to add in my above post that Timex are cheap and you can find them literally EVERYWHERE.

So Timex should be your first choice, mhm mhm. *Nods*


----------



## tmbluesbflat (26 Mar 2004)

The feature I was trying to remember is the Hatch movement, genuine military watches all have it. there is nothing flashy about the real deal, most have dials readable in the dark,sweep second hands, readable numbers mineral hardened glass dials and usually a genuine atm reading for army of three to five atms, the divers Im not familiar with, But just last week I got on "e"bay an Omega Speedmaster Known as the "moon" watch as it was issued to the Astronaughts, These are expensive but they don‘t come any better $1500.00,


----------



## AlphaCharlie (26 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by tmbluesbflat:
> [qb] Another watch is the Nato Standard Military watch, as issued by GB, Ger. Fr. etc they are rugged they have a feature not seen usually on civvie watches in that even the second hand is stopped on time sychro. "E"bay has them srom time to time in the$70.00 to$300.00 range. One Brand is Zeno, and as noted it is very hard to beat the Swiss Army issue Wenger at about $60.00-$100.00 depending on features, I checked and there are several in the price range mentioned, and the acronym NIB stands for new in box. These beat the gadget watches all to ****. [/qb]


Could you link me to one of the NATO watches you‘re talking about on E-Bay? I search "NATO Standard Military watch" and I get quite a few different models....


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 Mar 2004)

If your keen you could get the Suunto watch with land GPS (available this spring/summer).  I think they are going to call it the X9.  All the features of a GPS in a watch.  They currnetly have one for golfing and one for sailing.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 Mar 2004)

http://www.suunto.com/pls/suunto/suunto2.pubmainpage.frameset


----------



## Jmacca (4 Apr 2004)

My vote goes for the Timex Ironman if you want a watch that is digital. Its silver, with black strap and is pretty pimp. For convenience it has indiglo numbers and dates, the whole backround doesnt light up so you can see the numbers specifically.

Has alarm, stop watch, lap timer, and a bunch of other junk i dont know how to use. Mine is WR 150m....

If you want a nicer more professional watch the Swiss Military is a big hit. Ive had 2 of them and they are my favorite but for sports and outdoors conditions I like the ironman


----------



## Arctic Acorn (4 Apr 2004)

Try looking at either Marathon or Stocker & Yale. Both have been making mil-spec watches for the US military and the CF for decades. I‘ve had a stainless steel navigator for 2 years, and it‘s the best watch I‘ve even owned. The tritium gas tubes are nice and bright, has mucho LCF, and the 6th finger I‘ve grown on my left hand has come in mighty handy as well.   

For a watch strap, I‘d recommend a NATO G-10 strap. Pretty bombproof


----------



## jarko (17 Dec 2004)

Yeah Christmas is coming and its a good time to use it to get things you need for free. I am hoping to go to basic training soon and want to get a good watch that is durable  and overall good. So please tell me which watch you used and why is it good. Thx


----------



## darcy175 (17 Dec 2004)

get a timex or something that is digital. i find it easier to read when your in a hurry.


----------



## jarko (17 Dec 2004)

I didnt mention that i am going for the Infantry and I will be needing something that i could use in the field.


----------



## 48Highlander (17 Dec 2004)

Timex Ironman.  Functional and durable.


----------



## old medic (17 Dec 2004)

Get something that:

is a dark or earthy colour, 
can do 24 time
has a light or is back lit
can resist water ( water proof)
can absorb shock.

And optionally has dual time zones, so you can set one to GMT zulu time.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (17 Dec 2004)

ive already gone through like 4 watches, ill check into this timex ironman =p how much are they?


----------



## devil39 (17 Dec 2004)

I love the Timex Ironman, but would not recommend it if you plan on going anywhere near the "two way range".   Backlighting sucks when you are tactical at night and want to know the time.

I look for a waterproof/resist watch, with glowing hour, minute and second hands.   Not that easy to find when you get right down to it.

Generally though the Ironman will serve you very well.   Extremely durable, damned near indestructible.


----------



## KevinB (17 Dec 2004)

G Shock
 I got one prior to going down to the USMC Mountain Warfare Center in 97 - it is still ticking...


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Dec 2004)

I bought a Swiss Army which is all steel,good for 30 m.,leather strap and it his has taken a beating and the crystal has stood up and has a very good luminous dial all for on y $97.00 at Costco.

Just don't buy a F'n beeping watch as it's not on when you is playing sneeky pete and it's starts beeping!!
DOH!!


----------



## Bomber (17 Dec 2004)

I bought a Casio Dive Watch in the Canary Islands 5 years ago.  It is still going, three straps latter.  It weighs a ton and has never let me down, the dial has a dim glow that lasts all night, not one of those blinding ones that burns out in an hour.  The only problem is it is in Spanish/English, and i guess a spring has let go, cause the date changes, but the days are stuck in Spanish.  Should have bought the international warranty....


----------



## Garry (17 Dec 2004)

Good advice above. 

In the early 80's I was breaking the issued CF watch crystal about once every 2 weeks, and was not impressed- wasn't costing me anything, but a pita to keep replacing (tanks are hard on stuff). We were in Germany, and the canex was having a sale on Seiko Divers kinetic watches. A bunch of us bought them, and this watch is still going....been dropped from a thrid story window on to concrete a few times, survived years in tanks, been down over 100 feet diving a bunch, and I'm very happy. Best of all, it has a day/date function- very important in the field as I never knew what day it was- handy with codes 

Story time: When we bought the watches, the CF was going through several "interim" types. We repatriated, and one of the guys that had stayed behind saw one of the guys wearing the seiko and asked where he got the watch. "from supply" was the answer. "No way" was the response. Long story short, the guy with the watch went to us all and gave us a heads up- we all gave the other guy the same story (issued)- and when he had finally swallowed the bait, he went to Reg QM (where the cpl was wearing a seiko) and asked for one...NO- and get out! was the response...LOL, he was one cheesed off individual!

Cheers-Garry


----------



## Gilligan (17 Dec 2004)

Hmmm....well, I remember when I went on BRT in 2001, I had this amazing TIMEX Expedition, I thought it was the greatest watch in the world.  It wasn't too big (girls have small wrists) and didn't get in the way, it had all the functions you could imagine....the second week into BRT the battery leaked and destroyed the watch, I was not impressed.  Anywhoo, in a pinch I ran to the closest Zellers in Town and bought a cheap $30 watch.... it's an ACQUA with indiglo, it's water resistant to 30M...anywhoo, I've had it since, haven't had to replace the battery, it's been with my through BRT, QL3, every exercise (once a month), and through a 3 week ex in Petawawa.  And, the best thing is it was cheap, so I don't have to worry about scratching it (which for some reason it hasn't got a scratch on it!).

   Just something to think about.


----------



## jswift872 (17 Dec 2004)

ok, i bought this watch that I am about to show you the link to about 1 year ago and I have basically smashed it, dropped it in a pool, done every possible thing to it you can do...I use it in the field and it still works great and it has 24 hour time reference..

http://www.fossil.com/shopping/product/detailmain.jsp?itemID=11679&itemType=PRODUCT&iMainCat=957&iSubCat=968&iProductID=11679


----------



## tabernac (17 Dec 2004)

J-Swift said:
			
		

> ok, i bought this watch that I am about to show you the link to about 1 year ago and I have basically smashed it, dropped it in a pool, done every possible thing to it you can do...I use it in the field and it still works great and it has 24 hour time reference..
> 
> http://www.fossil.com/shopping/product/detailmain.jsp?itemID=11679&itemType=PRODUCT&iMainCat=957&iSubCat=968&iProductID=11679



Sweet. That is an awsome watch.


----------



## jarko (17 Dec 2004)

yeah that fossil watch looks sweet, but is there any problem with having a silver watch?? Like sun reflections and so on?


----------



## Gilligan (18 Dec 2004)

I wouldn't recommend it for courses, once you're finished BMQ, it probably wouldn't be a problem, although, I would shy away from having such a pretty watch in the field, despite how it well it works....it's just so shiny, I'd be afraid of getting it scratched.


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (18 Dec 2004)

Nixon makes a good watch, wide velcro strap. Comes in camo, or olive green, and it's called the Recruit/Scout, cant remember which, there's also one called the footsoldier, they're expensive, but worth it. the site is www.nixonnow.com check it out if u want to


----------



## jarko (18 Dec 2004)

Just to point out, I never owned a watch in my life so I don't know anything about them :crybaby: . One question, is having a wider watch band better? Why?


----------



## jarko (18 Dec 2004)

Looking through the Ironman watchs and some are kickass, but there are too many too choose from, which one would you recommend??


----------



## 48Highlander (18 Dec 2004)

Talk about indecisive.  How far do you want us to noarrow it down for you?

Ok, get the third one from the left on the bottom shelf.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Dec 2004)

If you've never had a watch, just go buy something cheap. Get used to it and you'll soon start to realise the functions you want\ need. Once you know what you want for sure, go buy it. You should have enough info by now to make this simplest of decisions. This ain't rocket science.


----------



## Goober (18 Dec 2004)

Here's my watch. 

http://www.timex.com/bin/detail.tmx?item=753048122011

I love it because it has a built in compass. I'm not in basic yet, but I'll be afraid to scratch it. Might get a cheap one for basic.


----------



## Danjanou (18 Dec 2004)

I always found this one useful

http://www.rolex.com/


 8)


----------



## Slim (18 Dec 2004)

I've had a "SWISS MILITARY" watch for some time now and am very pleased with it. Its all titanium, has a hand that can be set for a different time zone, is fashionable enough to wear at work...or good enough to wear training. It also has a date window and a 12/24 hour face.

The watch I would like for dressy occasions is the SWISS ARMY VIP which is now out of production but still available in some places.

Cheers 

Slim


----------



## Gilligan (18 Dec 2004)

haha, wider watchband= wider watchband tanlines!!!!


----------



## sdimock (18 Dec 2004)

Trivia

When my Grandfather came back from WW1 (2nd Can Mounted Rifles) he brought back a wrist watch from the
front that was complete with a cover that had holes in it in a flower pattern. I understand that this type of watch wasn't unusual on the front.

This isn't his watch but one that is the same.


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (19 Dec 2004)

jarko said:
			
		

> Just to point out, I never owned a watch in my life so I don't know anything about them :crybaby: . One question, is having a wider watch band better? Why?



Doesn't really make a difference, I just like the feel of having a wider band, it's more comfortable, and just makes it feel stronger. Just my personal preference though


----------



## Gilligan (20 Dec 2004)

I guess that entirely depends on your trade as well.  I know from experience, smaller watches in general are better, as they don't get caught on the cables and whatnot as easily as a bigger watch, but yeah, even if you have a thin watch strap, you can always go to http://www.canadianpeacekeeper.com and get the watch strap...some of the guys I know find it handy at least.


----------



## jarko (22 Dec 2004)

Slim said:
			
		

> I've had a "SWISS MILITARY" watch for some time now and am very pleased with it. Its all titanium, has a hand that can be set for a different time zone, is fashionable enough to wear at work...or good enough to wear training. It also has a date window and a 12/24 hour face.
> 
> The watch I would like for dressy occasions is the SWISS ARMY VIP which is now out of production but still available in some places.
> 
> ...



Is this the one your talking about :



http://www.4-watches.com/wenger/72557.jpg

Went to a watch store and was thinking about getting this one or another titanium one that is white inside, can't find the picture.

Also saw the G-Shock but it seems too fancy and too big.


----------



## Morgs (21 Feb 2005)

I'm starting reg force BMQ on April 5th and I do not own a watch. I usually carry my cell phone with me and it has served as a reasonable time piece. For obvious reasons, I need a watch and was hoping some fo you could point me towards a good quility robust watch that will not break (easily).
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Feb 2005)

Any of the timex Ironman series are good... water resistant, able to take a punch, and have 24 hour clock settings, ideal for newbies who don't get the whole subtract 12 thing.... ;D

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## PViddy (21 Feb 2005)

My fairly straightforward Timex watch which i wear mountain biking, climbing, running as well as my military duties has served me quite well and only cost like $ 50 so when you do destroy it, it won't break the bank.   Rule of thumb:   don't bring anything your not ready to break or lose.   Plus the timex has the back lit screen for night Ops, 12/24 hr time.   pretty much anything you need, and you can buy them at....anywhere!

PV


----------



## Morgs (21 Feb 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Any of the timex Ironman series are good... water resistant, able to take a punch, and have 24 hour clock settings, ideal for newbies who don't get the whole subtract 12 thing.... ;D
> 
> CHIMO,  Kat



Why subtract 12, when you could subtract 2, and drop the first digit?  

Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## PViddy (21 Feb 2005)

LOL, i think we posted that at the same time! ya, mine is an ironman...bombproof err wait, this is the CF don't take that literally.

PV


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (21 Feb 2005)

I finally broke my Ironman- Triathlon, it has lasted me a couple of years. The dial and the indigo no longer work. It still tells time though.


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Feb 2005)

Sorry, 2 math functions are too much for my feeble old mind, too many aluminum mess tin meals...... :-X

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## Morgs (21 Feb 2005)

Each to their own... Subtracting double digits makes my brain hurt ???


----------



## Pretorian (21 Feb 2005)

I have a Timex ironman watch and so far it is indestructible. check it out.
http://www.timex.com/bin/detail.tmx?item=048148563711
I like this one because it doesn't have the plastic band or housing (metal) and the indigo only lights up the numbers (not the whole dial) so it is easy to read in the dark with out giving away your position. Mind you, it looks real shiny in the picture   ;D.   Two time zones on the watch feature is nice when you are away cause you never forget what time it is at home. Digital and analog. It ran me about $125.00 CDN.


----------



## johnny_boy (21 Feb 2005)

I bought a Casio digital one with 24 hr and 12 hr on the same face! It's awesome, no math involved  It was only 20 bucks too at Wal Mart.


----------



## soldiers301 (21 Feb 2005)

I buy a Casio Pathfinder PAG40B-2V for around 150 $ ... Very strong watch, have a Barometer, an Altimetre a Thermometre and a compass...And all of them are relativly reliable. Unless if they are very big watch, they are a very good.


----------



## Morgs (21 Feb 2005)

Well I just bought this nifty little thing off ebay.  http://www.17jewel.com/pics/t47071al.jpg
Should be here in a few days.

Thanks for your help!
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## big bad john (22 Feb 2005)

Good watch.


----------



## chrisf (22 Feb 2005)

I have a 15+ year old stainless steel timex... still going strong.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (22 Feb 2005)

Timex, all the way.   Cheap enough that you can buy an Ironman for the field, and then get a steel banded one for the weekends at the bar (leave the dog tags at base....).   Not that you will be seeing any of those any time soon...     :crybaby:


----------



## Noyon (22 Feb 2005)

I personally use a Casio "Illuminator", its quite durable, has a 24 hour clock, stop watch function for all those friendly competitions you'll be challenged to by your course senior(s) on full C7 disassembly and reassembly to see who completes quicker, alarm clock, and of course a light. It cost me 45 bucks with tax, from Sears.


----------



## Morgs (22 Feb 2005)

Noyon said:
			
		

> I personally use a Casio "Illuminator", its quite durable, has a 24 hour clock, stop watch function for all those friendly competitions you'll be challenged to by your course senior(s) on full C7 disassembly and reassembly to see who completes quicker, alarm clock, and of course a light. It cost me 45 bucks with tax, from Sears.



I had one of those G-Shock watches by Casio and I broke it after the second weekend. I thought they were almost indestructible ???


----------



## McGowan (23 Feb 2005)

go to cdn tire and buy a regular watch then buy a watch cover!


----------



## Bean (23 Feb 2005)

I still use the cheapo plastic one I was issued back in the early 90's. 14years and still ticking (new battery a little over a year ago, but all else is good.  Save that Timex generally makes good product as mentioned by so many others, just beware the indi-glo as it stands out even at a distance.


----------



## Morgs (23 Feb 2005)

Do we still get issued watches?


----------



## Scott (23 Feb 2005)

Bean said:
			
		

> I still use the cheapo plastic one I was issued back in the early 90's. 14years and still ticking (new battery a little over a year ago, but all else is good.   Save that Timex generally makes good product as mentioned by so many others, just beware the indi-glo as it stands out even at a distance.



Loved that watch! Timex still lists it so I imagine that one could order either the black or OD from them through a retailer. IIRC, they retail for about 35 bucks, you can't go wrong there! The only modification I made to mine was to put a velcro strap on it after the old one parted, the nylon is weakly glued together. Loved that watch and can't wait to get my hands on another!


----------



## Morgs (23 Feb 2005)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> Loved that watch! Timex still lists it.



Would you be able to send me a link, or give me the name of the watch so I could go find it myself.

Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## Scott (23 Feb 2005)

Ask and ye shall receive: http://www.timex.com/bin/detail.tmx?item=048148303171

There is also a watch with identical features but in black listed under "others you may like"


----------



## Morgs (23 Feb 2005)

Cheers!
That black watch looks a little bit like those traser watches. They are incredibly expensive, anyone on here own one? Was it worth the money?


----------



## Bean (24 Feb 2005)

I replaced the band about a year after it was issued with a velcro band and cover from Wheelers (or whatever they were called at the time).  Still works perfectly, but I don't think they're in the system anymore.  I ahve a number of junior officers and NCM's who have ordered them seperately though and everyone I know swears by them for the field.


----------



## Da_man (24 Feb 2005)

I have a Timex Ironman... hasnt let me down yet


----------



## Scott (24 Feb 2005)

I am in the market for a new one and will try to order it just as soon as I can get somewhere a little more permanent. Mine stopped working after a particularly hot fire, not all can take a licking I guess ;D


----------



## kyleg (25 Feb 2005)

The Black Watch! Sorry, that was lame. Timex has never let me down. In fact, mine ran for years, then I lost it. I guess I failed before it did.


----------



## NATO Boy (26 Feb 2005)

Acqua has been a good brand for me for the following reasons:

1. Cheap - You can get a really good one for $35 at Zellers (cheaper than most timex watches)
2. Rugged - with up to 100m water resistance, I have taken this watch through swamps, rain, winter exercises; hell, I've accidently forget in the washer and dryer                                       
                  at least 10 times! After 2 1/2 years of service in the Reserves it still keeps going (even the battery is the original.)
3. 24 Hour time support - handy back in my days of being a stupid newbie who couldn't subtract 12

Combined with a  Cdn Peacekeeper Watchband, this thing is tough...


----------



## Freddy Chef (26 Feb 2005)

Big fan of Timex Ironman Triathlon, here. 

http://www.timex.com/bin/catalog.tmx?key=m_sports_ironman&ppn=no

For garrison/civie, a Cordura-Velcro watchband is much more comfortable than the plastic one that Ironman comes with.
http://www.voguestrap.com/voguestrap/fastwrap.html

For the field, a Cordura-Velcro cam-cover watchband is good idea, and there is a variety of out there to choose from: Wheelers, USCAV, actiongear.com, your local surplus store, the CanEx on base during course, or your unit's kit shop.


----------



## Morgs (26 Feb 2005)

NATO Boy said:
			
		

> handy back in my days of being a stupid newbie who couldn't subtract 12



You crazy people with your subtact 12's... No wonder it takes you a long time to get used to it.  ;D
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (26 Feb 2005)

The Timex Expedition is outstanding. 12/24 hr format, 3 Time Zones, 3 alarms, a timer, a chronograph, Indiglo and it's only $35 at Walmart.  My other watch is the Swiss Army Renegade.  It has a rubber band, 24 hr format, Tritium markers, date function and a compass.  It was $99 off the net.


----------



## calno (13 Mar 2005)

www.anonimo.com ;D

The militare automatico is really nice, but a little out of my price range for the time being!

I have a Cardinal watch 
http://www.cardinalwatch.com/ca_chrono.html- the 2958


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Mar 2005)

This is all you'll need for the field.

http://www.timex.com/bin/detail.tmx?item=048148303171


----------



## calno (16 Mar 2005)

I would rather go with this one
beacause of the larger numbers, it's all about legibility
http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=6033


----------



## Duke (16 Mar 2005)

Try the Casio Pathfinder series. I have one and it has worked well for me. I has backlighting, a barometer, compass (degrees only - not mils) and an altimeter. The barometer is useful for weather prediction. The watch is 'water resistant' to 100m, and I have dived with it to 30m in salt water with no ill effects. Battery life is good too, 2 years and counting for battery life. The display on it is quite large and easy to read. It does AM/PM and Military time. The model is PAG40-3V.

That being said, it is a big, bulky watch and not cheap (~$200) . It does not fit easily into a 'combat' watchband.

Duke


----------



## Glorified Ape (16 Mar 2005)

I got a cheap, small, digital "TimeZone" watch with indiglo light, water resistant (proof, for most purposes), alarm/timer/date, 24hr, etc. for about 20 bucks at a mall in Montreal before leaving for IAP. 

I bought an olive-green Mil-Spex watchband at the Canex in St. Jean for about $6 and I love it. The smell can get bad after a while, but a quick wash in the sink solves that problem. The watchface cover on the band saves the face from getting scratched to hell and you can get a nice snug fit with the watchband without getting any cinching on your wrist since it's so wide. The tanline from it is sizeable but that's why you don't take it off.


----------



## Noyon (30 Apr 2005)

Well, I spoke too soon apparently. Recently on a field exercise my wristband broke on my Casio (It got caught on a C9 sling) so I am gonna try out one of these Ironman watches I keep hearing about.

Have you purchased one yet Morgs? If so which brand?


----------



## aesop081 (30 Apr 2005)

Morgs said:
			
		

> Each to their own... Subtracting double digits makes my brain hurt ???



You would make a fine sapper  ;D


----------



## PatricianSailor (30 Apr 2005)

Is this for real..............sorry boy............Momma cant make decisions for you at this point........buy a watch........whether its crankin the feed cover on a .50 or just pickin up your gear.........theres no failsafe......if it breaks you know your workin hard at what your doin!!!! Then buy a new one


----------



## jjronnie (1 May 2005)

I too am looking at either the Timex Ironman or Casio G-Shock. Interesting, most people here are touting the Timex, while most of the American guys seem to prefer the Casio G-Shocks.

As for the Timex, i think i'd go with something like this,
http://www.sailgb.com/p/timex_ironman_triathlon_200m_water_resistant_indiglo_shock_watch_t53771/


----------



## Matt_Fisher (2 May 2005)

Have a look at the upgraded Casio G-Shock or "Mil-Shock" at County Comm.

www.countycomm.com

They've got a bunch of other mil-spec watches there, such as Marathon (a Canadian company), Stocker & Yale, etc.


----------



## RossF (10 May 2005)

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> The Timex Expedition is outstanding. 12/24 hr format, 3 Time Zones, 3 alarms, a timer, a chronograph, Indiglo and it's only $35 at Walmart.   My other watch is the Swiss Army Renegade.   It has a rubber band, 24 hr format, Tritium markers, date function and a compass.   It was $99 off the net.



I got the Timex Expedition as well, I plan on taking that one to BMQ!


----------



## babicma (10 May 2005)

Got me a Timex Expedition.

Ive kicked the snot out of this watch been in the dirt, mud, water and still goes strong!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0002M9SFE/002-2390054-1571252?_encoding=UTF8&n=3367581&s=jewelry


----------



## RossF (13 May 2005)

babicma said:
			
		

> Got me a Timex Expedition.
> 
> Ive kicked the snot out of this watch been in the dirt, mud, water and still goes strong!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0002M9SFE/002-2390054-1571252?_encoding=UTF8&n=3367581&s=jewelry



Yea, it really is a strong watch.


----------



## Lare (16 May 2005)

I too use the timex expedition, not in the CF (yet, hopefully) but nice to hear it holds up well    

Edit: Link to the timex website list of features: http://www.timex.com/bin/detail.tmx?item=753048099276


----------



## DEVES (24 May 2005)

I am not in the military but I have bought one of those navy seal dive watches by the company Luminox.
It works awsome cost me about 300bucks. It also has this special gas i forget the name its at the tip of my tongue but it glows at night of easy viewing. Guaranteed for 20 years I'm sure. Apparently the U.S Navy seals use it along with special forces. Also luminox has a special forces watch!

Expensive but you get the nifty navy seals name! WOO! Some body's got to come up with a JTF2 watch. Then will be cool!!!!


----------



## Fry (24 May 2005)

Sounds like a nice watch, but I wouldn't bring it to BMQ, or anything else really, because for 300 bucks, it's too expensive to be bringing out on excercises and stuff... if you don't lose it, or break it or something, for 300bucks, it could grow legs some night and decide to find a new owner. My timex expedition has been on my wrist since I was in the 7th grade. I'm almost 21 now, so 9 years and still going,  plus it has all it's features working perfectly, and it's still using the same battery


----------



## Thompson_JM (25 May 2005)

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> The Timex Expedition is outstanding. 12/24 hr format, 3 Time Zones, 3 alarms, a timer, a chronograph, Indiglo and it's only $35 at Walmart.   My other watch is the Swiss Army Renegade.   It has a rubber band, 24 hr format, Tritium markers, date function and a compass.   It was $99 off the net.



Agreed.  the Timex Expedition is great! good price, tough as nails, and if it breaks no tears shed since you can easily replace it..

ive put mine through the wringer and it still works great.. well the glass is all scratched but hey, i bought it to be used after all...

PPCLI MCpl, i think youve got a newer version of it though, since i dont think mine has the 3 time zone function... 

cheers


----------



## RossF (25 May 2005)

My Timex Expedition is actually digital, doesn't look anything like the one in that link above.. Still an Expedition though, and is still tough stuff.


----------



## axeman (25 May 2005)

my expiditions were tough but i was tougher then they were . i dont know how many i went through . im now workingt with a casio g shock . well as long as it tells the time and doesnt stop who cares .


----------



## Grunt (29 May 2005)

Whichever watch you get, If it has a leather watchband, I really, really recommend  switching it out with a nylon one, I nearly lost my Traser on a winter ex when the leather watchband decided to rip when I rucked up.


----------



## GunnerySgtHartman (2 Jul 2005)

Definately go with Timex, the writing on one of there $20 watches (a plastic one with indiglo and chrono) will start to fade after about 3 years, but other wise you can not beat the quality of watch for the price that you pay.   

Good luck hunting


----------



## dan-o-mac (15 Aug 2005)

Thanks everyone for the advice! Just picked up a Timex Expedition 41091 at Wal-mart on sale for $37.44 from $42.44.

Profile:
http://store.goodwatchdeals.com/yhst-8924687551388/41091.html

Pros:
Night Mode (Numbers light up through all the modes)
Number Indigo not entire face
3 Seperate Alarms with 3 settings (Daily, Weekday, Weekend)
2 Time Zones
Affordable

Cons:
Can't scroll through the split/laps
Velcro band (but does the job)

Dan


----------



## Teflon (17 Aug 2005)

For wrist watches I recommend one that tells time 

common sense will tell you 

- at least water resistent 
- fairly durable
- not too pricey


----------



## Manimal (18 Aug 2005)

can you use the watch covers? does it have to be the cadpat? are there times in training that you can't wear a watch?


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Aug 2005)

The  SF community here in Australia use the Casio G-Shock, now 'combat' proven in Afghanistan, Iraq, and soon to be in Iraq again within 30 days (non OPSEC, public knowledge  8)).

I have a US Mil Std Sandy 183 GTLS for field use, and also a Military 24 hr dial Breitling 'Modelle 6300 Depose' which I have had since 1987, and it still keeps perfect time. I go thru a band every few years. Thats one hell of a good watch. The Sandy has to be manually wound, and looses or gains a minute or two every week or so depending on how it feels.

Either way find a watch that suits you. it should be robust, water resistant, and user friendly, plus the LCF too should you feel you must have it.

Do an ebay search for 'us military watch', there you find them all, including the Hamiltons.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## gk404 (18 Aug 2005)

Here's a good deal on a Timex Expedition if anyone is interested. $16.95 US

http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=39154941&memberId=12500226

Cheers


----------



## Springroll (18 Aug 2005)

Do you guys prefer analog or digital?? 
Which is best in the field?
In general?


----------



## Lima_Oscar (18 Aug 2005)

I like analog myself but digital is better for me in the field.  For one digital watches are easier to synchronize that analog watches, and they usually comes with alarm and stop watches.  

Personally I have a Casio G-shock for 10 years and it's still ticking.  So I think it is a pretty good investment.


----------



## Springroll (18 Aug 2005)

I'm just on eBay(my fav store) pricing out the watches. The prices seem to go anywhere from .99 up to $100+


----------



## Manimal (18 Aug 2005)

i've got a Timex expedition, it has dig, and analog. lap, count down timer, two time zones, alarm for either time zone, but not both at the same time.
water proof up to 50 M. back light, and you can turn off all beeps and alarms.


----------



## Fry (23 Aug 2005)

I've got a timex expedition, almost like a desert version or somethin, looks real cool... Good quality too, I got it when I was in grade 7, and well now, I'm comming on my third year out of highschool, and it's still ticking... however I'll probably replace the battery before I go to basic


----------



## Island Ryhno (23 Aug 2005)

I have the Citizen Navihawk watch, it sure is purty. I would never take in the field with me. Personally, I'm going with the Casio G Shock, although I'll have to replace the band as the stock one doesn't fit. Stupid fat wrists.


----------



## Fry (23 Aug 2005)

shyte man, are you like the bigshow on WWE?


----------



## Island Ryhno (23 Aug 2005)

I just measured, 9" around the wrist. Same as Hulk Hogan. No, I'm not even close to the big show, however if you look up the stats on Rhyno (the man beast) that would describe me.  ;D.


----------



## mover1 (23 Aug 2005)

Just remember to take off the feild watch when going to the bars. Un tuck the T-shirt, and for gods sake man take off your dogtags. 
Is that a CF belt you are wearing?
 Are you wearing your wallet on a string around your neck? 

"nice shirt..... Recce PL..... is that like the peanut butter cup?"

Ladies if you see these fashon faux pas pleas stop them before they go out, or laugh hysterically at the bar.


----------



## Fry (23 Aug 2005)

Island Ryhno, 


... impressive! :threat:


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (29 Jun 2006)

Where Can I like, buy those watches that have retractable piano wire in them?


----------



## exsemjingo (29 Jun 2006)

I've been wondering about watches too.  The question I have is: Which watch doesn't have a casing that breaks?
I've had several watches with great features and ingiglo and what not, but the weak point is where the casing meets the pin.  I've told people "I have a great watch, except I cannot wear the bloody thing" ( so it is a small clock and no watch.) 
I've not worn a watch for several years for this very reason.  Any suggestions for tough casing?


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Jun 2006)

Remember, you get what ya pay for. Go to Ebay and search for 'Traser P6500'. Thats what I have for my daily watch. Shop around and you'll get a good deal. They retail here for around $380AUD, and I got mine for $285AUD.


----------



## Red 6 (2 Jul 2006)

Casio makes a great watch called the Pathfinder. I wore one for years and years in the infantry. It has all sorts of functions. I still wear everyday and bought about it 8 years ago and its going strong. But if you want a basic field watch that just tells the time, the Navy Seal watch (you gotta look past the name) has tritium in it and works great too.


----------



## L + W Infanteer (2 Jul 2006)

Something simple...you need to be able to turn the alarm and sounds off. Also, make sure it has indigo and it's not expensive so you won't be mad when it gets lost or damaged. A nice feature is a stopwatch to time yourself on PT.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (2 Jul 2006)

water resistant, decent warranty (you will most likely kick the crap out of it in the field), easy to adjust the minutes (for "time checks") night light, good strap (not like the new velcro ones for the field), and 24 hr ability.

I have a Timex Expedition from CANEX on sale for about 50 smacks, does the trick for me.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (2 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> water resistant, decent warranty (you will most likely kick the crap out of it in the field), easy to adjust the minutes (for "time checks") night light, good strap (not like the new velcro ones for the field), and 24 hr ability.
> 
> I have a Timex Expedition from CANEX on sale for about 50 smacks, does the trick for me.





BUT..... does it have a Garrote?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (2 Jul 2006)

no??

Nor does it have the glass-shattering noise maker 007 had on his either...I checked   ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (2 Jul 2006)

I have an Timex Ironman...have gone through one strap...the original...replaced it with a Velcro and it is still going strong...has to be 6 or 7 years old and I have never replaced the battery.

It has spent many hours on my arm...

HL


----------



## Fusaki (4 Jul 2006)

I like the Timex Expedition. It's reasonably durable, reasonably priced, and has all the features you'd need (within reason ;D).

IMHO don't waste your cash on anything super-fancy. You can buy a decent watch of a quality brand name for 50$ - 75$.


----------



## fourninerzero (4 Jul 2006)

I had a Timex expedition,http://www.Timex.ca/en/jcatalogca/Detail?item=048148964631 and that was basically bombproof. Lasted me thru many an outdoor adventure and hairy spot. I had to change the band twice, once to put on a stupid covered tactical watchband, then again to remove a stupid tactical covered watchband. Then I took it off to wash up after work, turned around to use the facilities, and some rubby took off with it (I'm Part Time at the edm downtown greyhound).

 Now I use of of these http://www.timex.ca/en/jcatalogca/Detail?item=753048217922. Its half digital half analog, all the features, has a ring to tell time elapsed whilst sleep knackered, and is generally a tough good watch. Strap might need replacing relatively soon, as I can see the Velcro wearing out, but I'm not too concerned about it.


----------



## mover1 (5 Jul 2006)

OK people. Here is what you really want in a watch.

Something cheap and reliable that tells time reliably. 
It should be easy to operate so you can synchronize them easily. Usually a watch with hands is best, and be sure its one you can loose or break without crying over the cost. 

Do not buy the Velcro bands for them. They stink after a while, and become uncomfortable or bulky. 
If you are not a NAVY SEAL/JTF/TRUCKER COMMANDO then you don' need a watch with all the bells and whistles designed by them for them. 

Watches only need to tell time.


----------



## Fry (5 Jul 2006)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Do not buy the Velcro bands for them. They stink after a while, and become uncomfortable or bulky.



I find that leather or the plastic/nylon straps stink as well. Metal's horrible if you're going to be going in the woods.



			
				mover1 said:
			
		

> If you are not a NAVY SEAL/JTF/TRUCKER COMMANDO then you don' need a watch with all the bells and whistles designed by them for them.


So true. Spend 20-30 bucks for a Timex with indiglo and you're set.


----------



## Fusaki (5 Jul 2006)

> Usually a watch with hands is best



Why do you say that? A digital set in 24 hour time seems to me like the easiest to read. I guess you _could_ potentially use an anologe watch as a makeshift compass, but a real compass is usefull enough that you'd want to have one anyways.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (5 Jul 2006)

I'm going to throw in a pitch for Suunto (yep, the same company that makes our compasses) digitals.  I bought one a couple of years ago and haven't had one ounce of problems.  They're relatively expensive, but they're built like a tank (one piece stainless body, composite strap), you can change the battery with an ordinary screwdriver, it's easy to set, the backlight is easy to find and lasts for 10 seconds after releasing the buttion, and mine comes with a compass (that you can actually set the declination on), altimeter (very useful for navigation), and barometer.  Synchronizing watches is sh*t simple, and it comes with a variety of timers.

Some models are the size of a small TV and are a bit much for my taste, but I have a smaller version that works just fine.  Before all the groaning about Gucci watches starts:  I have used mine on operations and have made tremendous use of the compass a number of times.

I agree with Mover1 on one thing, though.  Buy a nice watch for wear with civvies, one that doesn't shout "army geek".


----------



## Gunner (5 Jul 2006)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> I have used mine on operations and have made tremendous use of the compass a number of times.



Who says armoured guys don't get lost....   

A good Timex has never steered me wrong!


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (5 Jul 2006)

And I wanted those rounds when?   ;D


----------



## mover1 (6 Jul 2006)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Why do you say that? A digital set in 24 hour time seems to me like the easiest to read. I guess you _could_ potentially use an analogue watch as a makeshift compass, but a real compass is usefull enough that you'd want to have one anyways.



big hand on the 3 little hand on the 9.....hmm getting darker......9 + 12 = 21 + 15 minutes = 2115......boy that's a no brainer....

No one wants to use their head anymore I guess. 

I have never had the need to use a watch as a compass. If I wanted to know where we were. I asked the guy with the map and compass. Or I WAS the guy with the map and compass.
But times have changed and you can still hear the roar of the dinosaur sometimes. 

My point is this. 

If you are going to Afghanistan or some deployed Op out in some austere location. Then yes buy all the toys with all the latest bells and whistles. Make sure you are proficient with its use, because if you are busy tinkering with it or trying to get it to work, or playing with it when you should be watching your arcs or doing some meaningful menial labour you may find yourself with out a watch or gadget as it gets tossed out the hatch,window, trench etc.

If you are going on course or just summer training. Save yourself the time and money. Go to WAL-MART get a Timex for 20 bucks. Take the money you saved buy a nice watch with which to impress the ladies. (I am talking about bright and shiny, She does not care whether you can hump a ruck or call a fire mission, shoot a gun etc etc all she wants you to do is buy her a drink and tell her she looks nice)


----------



## Hot Lips (6 Jul 2006)

mover1 said:
			
		

> big hand on the 9 little hand on the 3.....hmm getting darker......9 + 12 = 21 + 15 minutes = 2115......boy that's a no brainer....
> 
> No one wants to use their head anymore I guess.
> 
> ...


Where are you living?  I would be more impressed that he was actually capable of doing something...instead of small talk  
Personality is more impressive than a flashy watch... and the Timex would just show that you are thrifty...lol

Go Timex Ironman...for every occasion  ;D

HL


----------



## geo (6 Jul 2006)

Always found it a hassle when you're at an "O" group and we do a time check.
The felas with the watch with sweeping hands adjust their watch with no problem while the felas with digital watches are constantly fiddling around with their buttons to the point where I don't trust that they do have it right.... forcing me to quizz em to make sure they're OK & my plan will be "on time" and "on schedule"

Cheap reliable watch with some form of Indiglo is the way you want to go.

Unless you're a working diver, you don't neet a diver's watch (IMHO)


----------



## mover1 (6 Jul 2006)

Hot Lips.  

I was refering to going fishing and picking up a one night stand. Personally if I was going to meet the love of my life I wouldn't meet her in a bar and have her pants off in an hour.  (thats when the big hand is on the 12 and the little hand is on the 2....its dark out so that would be 0200)
 >


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Jul 2006)

mover1 said:
			
		

> big hand on the 9 little hand on the 3.....hmm getting darker......9 + 12 = 21 + 15 minutes = 2115......boy that's a no brainer....
> 
> No one wants to use their head anymore I guess.
> 
> ...



According to your watch, it's either 0345 or 1545, and if its getting dark, you're in Ft Nelson in November.  You're right, it IS a no brainer.... ;D


----------



## Fusaki (6 Jul 2006)

> big hand on the 9 little hand on the 3.....hmm getting darker......9 + 12 = 21 + 15 minutes = 2115......boy that's a no brainer....
> 
> No one wants to use their head anymore I guess.



Uhhhh...

If the big hand is on the 9 and the little hand is on the 3, then its 3:45 or 1545 hours. Not so simple as it seems, and you're not even in the field!! Try that one when you havn't slept in awhile and _then_ we'll talk about people not wanting to use their heads. :

As for your other point, If a watch isn't good enough for Operation then its not good enough for training either. It doesn't make sense to train on one system and then use another when it matters most. A mid-range watch is fine for most jobs.

****EDIT***** 

"Warning - while you were typing 2 new replies have been posted. You may wish to review your post. "

Dammit Kat!! You stole my smartass comment!!! ;D


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2006)

It appears that Mover tells time better drunk than sober.   ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (6 Jul 2006)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Hot Lips.
> 
> I was refering to going fishing and picking up a one night stand. Personally if I was going to meet the love of my life I wouldn't meet her in a bar and have her pants off in an hour.  (thats when the big hand is on the 12 and the little hand is on the 2....its dark out so that would be 0200)
> >


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

HL


----------



## mover1 (6 Jul 2006)

Yeah ok you got me with that one duhhhhh I should have re read my post :-[ but you get the point.....



Actually ...F@@K it. I am buying stock in Timex. You guys buy all the fancy watches you want....just don't wait until the last minute to farmiliarise yourself with the new equipment .....unless its 0230 you have just left the 20/20 club in "Freddy" and the big hands are on the 6 and the little hands are on the 9.....


----------



## navymich (6 Jul 2006)

Just picked up a new watch a month or so ago.  My top requirement is one with dual time, with both able to be shown without having to push a button to go back and forth.  I keep one on local time and one on Zulu time, easier on the job.  And a light too, it comes in handy at night on the bridge.  This time I went for the Casio G-Shock.  http://www.casio.com/products/Timepiece/G-Shock/G303/product/G303B-2AV/  No complaints from me so far, and although the manual is thick, the watch itself is very user friendly, but I'll admit I haven't gotten into all of the features on it yet.


----------



## Cabose (10 Jul 2006)

What are you guys talking about TimeX Casio pfft sure there good watches but dont you want this http://www.backyardartillery.com/watch/ 
It tells the time
Its analouge
Its stylish
and when all else fails you can shoot bbs at the enemy.


However in all seriousness buy something that is strong.  I used to go throught a ironman a every few years if it even made it past the first one.  And I'm still in the recruiting process.  So I would infact buy 2 watches and hope the first one doesnt breack so you can sell the second and get your money back,
Cabose


----------



## big bad john (22 Jul 2006)

I have just been very lucky to have been given a gift of a very good working watch, a Muhle Glashutte Watch from Germany.  It is a little pricey.  My last two working watches have been a CWC issue watch from the UK and a Citizen Eco-Drive watch.  Both good performers.  I always recommend the best that you can afford.  A watch can be a valuable navigation tool.  My view.


----------



## Roy Harding (22 Jul 2006)

I won't recommend a specific watch - anything that keeps accurate time should suffice.

However - I can't REMEMBER how many watches I went through because they caught on my ruck when I was removing it (the ruck, I mean - not the watch).

Cheaper watches (with plastic bodies), tended to be wrecked - the pins holding the strap in place would rip through the plastic body, making installation of replacement pins impossible.  More expensive watches (with metal bodies) tended to have the pins wrecked, NOT the body - the pins are easy to replace.

Just my own .02.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (24 Jul 2006)

I used to use a Casio with an indiglow back lit.  It was great, but then I lost it on an exercise.

Since then, I bought the CADPAT watch band from CP Gear, and decided to go with the Trooper watch they had for sale there too.

The watch broke the first time it got wet, but the watch band lives on.


----------



## Jake (24 Jul 2006)

Should I bother to get a good, possibly expensive watch with a bunch of gadgets on it before my BMQ? Or just stick to getting a cheap watch as the joining instructions recommend you bring?


----------



## dangerboy (24 Jul 2006)

I would recommend a cheap watch, as long as it has an alarm on it. Most of the other features are never used.


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Jul 2006)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I would recommend a cheap watch, as long as it has an alarm on it. Most of the other features are never used.



Geez louise,

If I had your money, I would piss on mine!!

Oi, stay safe and make sure yer watch works in the sanbox!

dileas

tess


----------



## aluc (25 Jul 2006)

I just picked up this baby last week.... about  $50 at Zellers. Hopefully it serves me well. Timex Expedition.







# INDIGLO night-light
# NIGHT-MODE feature
# 3 time zones
# 24-hour countdown timer
# 24-hour chronograph with lap or split option
# Alarm
# Water resistant to 100M
# 24 hour clock
# glow in the dark numbering and hands


----------



## Jake (11 Aug 2006)

Well this is the watch I ended up getting just different colours. http://www.timex.ca/en/jcatalogca/Detail?item=753048217977 I only paid $73.00 after taxes at Wal-Mart for it too. It's water resistant up to 200 metres, but if I'm 200 metres underwater I think the time is the least of my worries.


----------



## kincanucks (12 Aug 2006)

A very nice gift from a very thoughtful brother.

http://www.sporttek.co.uk/Casio_Protrek_PRG-70-1BVDR.html


----------



## geo (12 Aug 2006)

Nice...... would just be affraid to bust it...............


----------



## kincanucks (12 Aug 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Nice...... would just be affraid to bust it...............



It is fairly rugged and since I am probably the clumsiest person in the world it has survived so far.


----------



## geo (12 Aug 2006)

hehe.... clumsiest?...... I resemble that


----------



## MacIsaac (20 Aug 2006)

Well all this talk of watches has got me thinking (before anyone says anything yes it hurts) but anyways I was wondering do you have to wear your watch on a certain wrist?


----------



## CK (20 Aug 2006)

I'll add my two cents here.  I wear a Suunto S6 and it is great.  It has a cell phone like menu on it that you can scroll through and change many of the options.  It has a clinometer for slope reading which works great for avalanche hazard assessment, and low angle rescue assessments.  The reason I bought it though was because it has an altimeter lock on it.  Basically you can set it so that any change in air pressure is a change in alititude 'use alitmeter' or you can lock the altimeter and it will measure any change in air pressure as a barometric pressure change and graph it as a trend.  It will also convert all your barometric pressures to sea level for your current altitiude.

I like it because I can set it to alti, climb all day, then when I bivy, I switch it to baro, and it will log the borometric trend all night.  In the morning I can see what the trend, look at the clouds, wind and take a wild guess at the weather for the day.  

I also really like it because you only need one measurement to set all the rest.  For example if you know your current alititude from say a GPS or a map, then you can input that in and it will give you the current actual baro reading, and will also give you the converted to sea level reading.  And vice vera, if you know your baro, you can set your altimeter.  

If you want you can plug it into your computer and print out a graph of you elevation gain and loss over time, but I could never be bothered.  If you are a skier you can catalogue your runs, and it will give you a speed and average run speed too.

Anyway, I swear by it.  I take it off when I am rock climbing (usually) so as not to scratch it, but I've done many jumps with it on, and it is still with me.  Very durable.  And the best thing; it is smaller than the Vector.  I hear the X9 is good - it has an internal GPS, but I would never front the $900 price tag.


----------



## geo (21 Aug 2006)

MacIsaac said:
			
		

> Well all this talk of watches has got me thinking (before anyone says anything yes it hurts) but anyways I was wondering do you have to wear your watch on a certain wrist?



Uhhh... yeah.... it should be yours 
( L or R does not matter )


----------



## MacIsaac (21 Aug 2006)

Thanks for that I asked because I always get hassled(sp?) by people because I wear my watch on my right wrist and I guess men are to wear it on there left


----------



## therev (21 Aug 2006)

I thought you wore your watch opposite the hand you write with.  If you are lefty you wear it on the right, right handed on the left.  Me I wear it on the right hand even though I am right handed. Often folks think i am left handed when they see its on the right, get some comments  about not knowing how to wear my watch.  I just tell them I catch too many things when it is on my left hand.


----------



## MacIsaac (21 Aug 2006)

Wow never knew that I wear it on my right because of an injury when I was younger it doesn't feel right when I move my arm a certain way no pain or anything like that just more of an odd feeling


----------



## V (17 Sep 2006)

i use an Ironman watch too.  They haven't been that rugged though, the face plate is always coming off.  Other than that I haven't had a problem.  You can also turn off the Alarm.  I agree, God help you if you don't.  With the analog watch you can't see them in the dark.

  V


----------



## fourninerzero (20 Sep 2006)

I recind my opinion of that timex watch i posted. SHITE. quit working, indiglo failed, no function worked, that ring quit spinning, junk. i replaced it with a Casio Gshock after reading some good things about it.


----------



## R@chel (16 Oct 2006)

Casio Pathfinder from Costco.

Compass, Altimeter, Barometer, Temperature


----------



## Darth_Hamel (24 Oct 2006)

A lot of people think I'm stupid for this, but I'm a die hard fan of the analog watch. You don't have to worry about the alarm going off during an ambush [lets face it given enough time it will happen to everyone] and best of all its makes your on the fly time appreciation way faster.

People usually rag on me saying you need an alarm, but that's simply not tactical and in the field there should always be someone awake to get you up at the right time anyways. I mean if you don't have enough trust in buddy to wake you up for a sentry shift then you're in the wrong profession.


----------



## mover1 (24 Oct 2006)

I wear a watch. On my Right hand. 
It's analouge, it tells time. 
I like it. 
 It is a Fossil watch, not a bad watch for an old dinosaur like me.


----------



## rregtc-etf (26 Oct 2006)

Over the past 20 years I have worn 3 watches.  Casio Divers / Timex Ironman / Omega Speedmaster.  As people have already commented on, the plastic/rubber watch straps on the everyday Casio and Timex watches break (usually at the clasp).  I found that my skin got heat blisters from sweat and dirt irritation under a rubber strap.  

Another thing lacking in battery operated watches was that as the battery gets low you can't illuminate the watch so it's useless in the dark. And you have to go to a shop to get the battery changed after it fails, usually when you really need a watch.  Once the battery is replaced, forget about any depth underwater tight seal on the watch 

For the last 14 years I have been wearing a mechanical *Omega Speedmaster * - no batteries, no strap issues, just precise time keeping.  Although my watch isn't a dive watch per se, it is still rated to a depth of 30m or 100 ft. (Most dive watches rated to 100m)  I have used it on numerous occasions scuba diving to depth of about 15 m - no problems.

A quick split second burst from a flashlight will keep it illuminated in the dark.

A mechanical Swiss watch such as Omega or Tag Heuer are affordable lifetime watches that can also be sold off for a good return if you need fast cash.  Try keeping a battery operated watch to work without fail for 30 years and then sell, trade or pass it to your kid.  Won't happen!    Do yourself a favour, buy quality and buy once!!!


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Oct 2006)

I have always worn cheap ($20 or less) analogue watches. That way I don't care if I beat them up or lose them.


----------



## chrisf (7 Nov 2006)

Titanium... you can never go wrong with anything made of titanium... lightweight, durable, and virtually corrosion proof.

I've got a self winding watch by swiss army bought at costco for a cheap.


----------



## geo (7 Nov 2006)

211

+1


----------



## forumdood007 (4 Jan 2010)

Damn, was I let down when after using my spanking new Luminox Men's EVO Navy Seal Watch twice, in a swimming pool only, it showed condensation on the inside of the crystal. I bought it online (mistake) and they tell me to send it to a Luminox service center in the US. ARGGGHHHH! I am a scuba diver and this watch is sold as a diving watch, sanctioned by the US Navy Seals and a host of others. It is rated for 200 Meters (660 feet).
Junk.....anybody able to recommend a great waterproof watch, suitable for the shitkicking we are likely to give it in the Forces? What are some good ones currently being used by our guys? (and where can we get them for a reasonable price)


----------



## MikeL (5 Jan 2010)

I got a Casio G-Shock I think the model is DW6900-1V.
 Held up strong for tour, training/excercises in cold-hot temps, PT. No problems with it at all.


----------



## jric13 (5 Jan 2010)

Hi there,

I use a simple analog watch ( I quickly switched to this after basic when my colleagues' watch alarm went off during small party tasks...). The watch is a Hamilton Officer Auto. It's a little more pricey then some watches, but its been through a lot and doesn't run on batteries, so you'll always have the time. Good luck, it took me a while to end up with this watch.


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 Jan 2010)

Citizen Ecodrive Skyhawk-AT 600$+tx.  No battery, auto time synchronization.


----------



## medaid (5 Jan 2010)

forumdood007 said:
			
		

> Damn, was I let down when after using my spanking new Luminox Men's EVO Navy Seal Watch twice, in a swimming pool only, it showed condensation on the inside of the crystal. I bought it online (mistake) and they tell me to send it to a Luminox service center in the US. ARGGGHHHH! I am a scuba diver and this watch is sold as a diving watch, sanctioned by the US Navy Seals and a host of others. It is rated for 200 Meters (660 feet).
> Junk.....anybody able to recommend a great waterproof watch, suitable for the shitkicking we are likely to give it in the Forces? What are some good ones currently being used by our guys? (and where can we get them for a reasonable price)



The ones issued to SAR Techs are the Marathon GSAR or TSAR watches. They are dive watches that are extremely sturdy. Amazingly sturdy and go for about $600 each as well.  Hope this helps?


----------



## Joe_McSweeney (5 Jan 2010)

I Can not wear a watch. If it is digital...it dies. If Old School, it runs backwards after 36 to 48 hours....
Is something wrong with me? My Dad, his Dad, and my grandfather's Dad are the same way. along with my Fathers mom, her Dad, and her Great Grandfather. What's up with that?

Joe.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jan 2010)

My sister and a few others that I have met are like that.  My sister got a watch recently that just wouldn't work, she took it into have it repaired and the repairman found absolutely nothing wrong with it, put it back together, and it worked fine for her.  It is the only watch that she got to work, and other than the repairman taking it apart and reassembling it, nothing was done to it, so we can't figure out what else it may be.  (I am not sure how long it worked for her.)  

It is your aura.  Seriously.  Some people have an electric/magnetic field that is stronger than most other people, that affects things like watches, hotel magnetic swipe card keys, credit cards, etc.  

On the bright side, you can proudly joke that you have a "magnetic personality".    ;D


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (5 Jan 2010)

Casio G-Shock GW9000A (3050) Mudman. 200m water resist, atomic time keeping (5 band), solar powered, 29 time zones.

Under US$100 on Amazon.com. $150 from Casio Canada, if they had them in stock.


----------



## forumdood007 (5 Jan 2010)

It's funny, these Casio G-Shock watches, for around 100 bux are really quite amazing when you think about what they do. Lots of bang for the buck. I have seen some of these MTM Special Ops watches and alike for 2 grand that don't do nearly as much as the Casios. Can this be? Is it a case of "you get what you pay for"? I mean for 2 grand, I want the the watch to withstand my arm being run over by a tank!!! OK, maybe not _*my*_ arm......


----------



## brandon_ (6 Jan 2010)

for 2 grand my watch better be able to survive a nuclear explosion. iper:


----------



## Jorkapp (7 Jan 2010)

Timex expedition, $50. Got mine in 2005, and it's still ticking after a decent amount of abuse. Nothing too fancy about it, but I can always depend on it to show me the time.


----------



## BernDawg (7 Jan 2010)

http://www.timex.ca/EXPEDITION-Chrono-Alarm-Timer-SK77761-P263C166.aspx?l=e

I've had my Timex Expedition for the past 10 yrs and am only on my 2nd battery (2yrs old).  It has taken a lickin' and kept on tickin'
Good luck on your quest.


----------



## Fusaki (7 Jan 2010)

My Timex Expedition.  I got it at Sears.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (7 Jan 2010)

http://www.armitron.com/products.asp?product_id=10011&dept_id=10020

is the one i have only problem is it doesnt have dual time zones..


----------



## BernDawg (7 Jan 2010)

Quick, un-official, survey at break today showed 50% of us wearing Expeditions.  Must mean something.


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (8 Jan 2010)

My Expedition got caught once in a doorframe while moving heavy furniture and the cheap plastic around the glass cracked. Not sure if the water resistance was compromised there as well. Battery is failing slowly as well, only after four years of use. Numbers fade almost completely when I turn on the backlight. And only good for 100m depth (for the divers out there)
Took a kickin', kept on lickin', but like a 20-year old dog.

Hence migration to G-Shock. My jury is still out, but their reputation is based on the watches designed to take a serious beating.


----------



## Otis (8 Jan 2010)

Funny enough, I too have owned both the Casio and the Timex watches in question ...

I found the Casio slightly more bulky and expensive, but my main problem with BOTH watches was my ability to accidentally - but usually very quickly - destroy the plastic that surrounds and "protects" the face ....

Eventually, the faces get scratched enough that I have to replace the watch, but I've never had a problem with either brand when it comes to features, battery life, water-proofness or "core" damage-taking ability ... and crawling around spare parts and in freezers on a frigate in higher sea-states, MY watches have taken some heavy hits!

Otis


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (8 Jan 2010)

A few things I did forget to mention. There are at least three points of potential weakness in the Expedition watch over the Mudman model of G-Shock: the outer plastic frame (mine cracked and almost broke off as mentioned earlier, and it wasn't that much force applied); the glass is not recessed, prone to more scratches; and the two watch-wristband pins/rods are flimsy compared to the G-shock equivalent. It doesn't take much force to dislodge the Expedition watch from the wristband (esp if a velcro-style band is used) simply by pulling hard on the watch. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (9 Jan 2010)

The St. Moritz Aeromax ti Field Watch is pretty solid and Canadian made.  Available @ MEC for under $300


----------



## Jorkapp (9 Jan 2010)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Quick, un-official, survey at break today showed 50% of us wearing Expeditions.  Must mean something.



I know the St-Jean CANEX sells them, along with replacement parts, so they're likely bought by candidates wanting something decently durable without breaking the bank. I bought mine a year before I joined, but I can remember seeing the tell-tale Expedition-shape on the wrists of numerous candidates.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Jan 2010)

I use a green military timex that CP Gear used to sell years ago...... luminescent hands/markers, nylon strap and is water resistant.


----------



## Man_Bear_Pig (11 Jan 2010)

Well watches are a life blood of anyone on the line moving by foot sometimes just telling the time will not do; I recommend the Suunto Core or Vector I wear both of the these as my main watches. Giving me humidity along with elevation and temperature helps me collect data before any time at the sniper range.  Along with that I took wore the Suunto's through Iraq beat the hell out of the them, drowning in river water to just being smashed about. My back up watch in my kit is just a G Shock 'Mud Man' with a shoe goo'd compass attached to it.

Take care, MBP


----------



## forumdood007 (11 Jan 2010)

I love the Suunto X10 but 500 bux is a bit steep. 100M WR so can go into water no probs, GPS and all the bells and whistles. I'd like to find a comparable watch in a less expensive brand.


----------



## Gandhi (18 May 2010)

I have been looking through the forums for a watch that can withstand the typical shock of a field ex,  but none of them mention anything about how well the display stands up to bug juice.  every guy I was on course with had a useless watch after last summer simply becuase the deet would destroy the plate and moisture got in behind it.  So i'm wondering what makes or tips you guys have to keeping your watch alive while you are being destroyed by insects?


----------



## chrisf (18 May 2010)

You crazy kids and your high-tech digital watches...

Get yourself a decent analog stainless steel watch and you're set.


----------



## BernDawg (18 May 2010)

I generally put my watch in my pocket in the field or strap it around my slip-on or pocket flap.  I've even strapped it to the shoulder of my webbing a time or two.  just try to remember not to fiddle with it until your hands are free of bug juice (as much as possible any way).


----------



## PMedMoe (18 May 2010)

I have used a Timex Expedition pretty much continuously since rejoining in 1995.  Field exercises, two deployments, etc and it's still working.  The only thing I had to replace was the strap when it broke on a winter ex from the cold.  Cheap, too.   :nod:


----------



## CyberJonesy (23 May 2010)




----------



## Neolithium (23 May 2010)

Well that's one way to beat finding a watch that has multiple timezones!  :nod:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 May 2010)

I used an old timex analog watch that CP GEAR used to carry a good number of years ago.... it has taken a licking and is still ticking.....


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (23 May 2010)

Stainless steel is good, titanium is better.  Lorus, Seiko's low end line, makes stainless for under $75 and titanium under $130.   Stainless steel back is not good - the case will still corrode.  Aim for at least 50m water resistance, preferably 100m.  The good thing is that you do not have to wear Timex.

And make sure it has big shoulders protecting the crown from being snapped off.


----------



## Franko (24 May 2010)

Timex Expedition "Twist and pull" with Indiglo. 50m water resistant.

On my second one in the past 10 years now. Very sturdy and allows for quick adjustments during time checks.

About $60.

Regards


----------



## aesop081 (24 May 2010)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> preferably 100m.



What for ?


----------



## ballz (24 May 2010)

I had a hard time finding a digital watch that didn't have 4 time-zones 3 alarms and 4 different ways to time something and could set up your hoochie for you [/hyperbole], even at the 15 dollar range. I bought one of those big hunkin cheap Coleman watches before BMOQ, simply because it was the only 15 dollar watch at Wal-Mart that was primarily green ;D

I quickly decided that when I was done the course, I'd be throwing it out and getting a new one to wear for work. I got yelled at during a time-check because I wasn't participating (as I had found out the week before... I no longer had a clue how to set the time on it).

I paid 40 bucks for a Timex Expedition. It's small, has a light, stop-watch, 1 alarm, and 2 time-zones (I tried as hard as I could to find one that could only tell me ONE time at a time). After using it for the past few months, I think I would have happily paid the "regular price" of 70 for it. I just can't believe I had to pay extra money for a design more similar to the $10 Timex Indiglo I wore as a 5 year old.

I never noticed bug juice affect a watch?


----------



## somedude (24 May 2010)

I use a carabiener watch I found at Marks Work Warehouse for $20.  It's analogue with glow in the dark markings that actually work reasonably good.  Also comes with a red or blue LED flashlight.  I hang it off whatever's handy, and it's easier than digging between gloves and cuffs to get at my watch, only to have an indiglo light blow light discipline.

And, for $20 who cares if it gets wrecked?


----------



## dogger1936 (24 May 2010)

Not being near KAF during my tour I paid the ANA 2 dollars and got a brand new "Casio" from a bazaar. Almost two years and besides Adjust (Ajdust) being spelt wrong on it it is the best watch I've ever owned.


----------



## 1feral1 (24 May 2010)

With over 15 years of training in the (real) jungles of the Northern Territory, and North Queensland, I have never had an issue with the damage of watches by bug juice.

I have seen the worst of nature's mini beasts at their best, from huge stinging ants, giant spiders, paralysis ticks, huge mosquitos bearing diseases such as Ross River and Dengue fevers. 

Apply your bug juice often and generously as directed, but not on your watch. Here in the humidity you sweat it off almost immediatly or the rain washes it off just as fast.

If in doubt, run your watch strap thru a button hole below your collar or on your brest pocket.  

My field watches the past 15 yrs have been the Traser P6500 since 2006, and before that a US 1982 vintage Hamilton stainless 24hr dial mil-spec watch, and before that a Bretiling military watch. All watches are still in good working condition.  

You get what you pay for.

OWDU


----------



## Gandhi (25 May 2010)

Thank you all for the replies. That traser looks like a nice watch, now comes the deeper ponderings of whether or not I buy a watch to see me through the tactical part of my career or just buy a few watches at once for a low price and disregard their well-being. Either way I have a better start then before.  Cheers.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 May 2010)

Gandhi said:
			
		

> Thank you all for the replies. That traser looks like a nice watch, now comes the deeper ponderings of whether or not I buy a watch to see me through the tactical part of my career or just buy a few watches at once for a low price and disregard their well-being. Either way I have a better start then before.  Cheers.



Good, because there's already a huge thread on watch preferences. You just have to search.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## darkskye (20 Jun 2010)

Hello,

So after searching the forum, using the search tool, I see a few of the same brands/model of watches being recommended while in the field. I am going in the Navy as Naval Comm and obviously I will be performing my trade's duties and at the same time other duties required as a Sailor as well. For those Navy personal, what type of watch do you recommend for the Navy?

Regards,


----------



## Sub_Guy (20 Jun 2010)

You don't need a watch in the Navy, there are clocks all over the place and they like whistles.   They whistle for every important timing, which eliminates the need for a watch!

Seriously though navy life is soft compared to field life, so any watch will do.   You could consider a dual time zone watch as you will soon find out that everything runs on Zulu time.


----------



## Occam (20 Jun 2010)

Timex Ironman or Expedition series.  Waterproof and has a plastic case, with a plastic crystal.

If you get anything metal, or one with a glass crystal, you'll just end up having it scratched to hell, or the crystal will get busted the first time you bash your wrist on a hatch combing, door, bulkhead, ladder, or any of the other assorted steel goodies aboard ship.

edit:  The Indiglo feature is nice when you're out on the upper deck at O-dark-thirty.


----------



## boyblue (20 Jun 2010)

Yea the Timax Expedition is a great watch i have one myself (green one) works well has a compass and high and low tide indicator. Also not to bad on the wallet.


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (20 Jun 2010)

darkskye said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> So after searching the forum, using the search tool, I see a few of the same brands/model of watches being recommended while in the field. I am going in the Navy as Naval Comm and obviously I will be performing my trade's duties and at the same time other duties required as a Sailor as well. For those Navy personal, what type of watch do you recommend for the Navy?
> 
> ...


Dual time zones is nice to have but any water-resistant watch will do.  You don't need an alarm feature.


----------



## FastEddy (20 Jun 2010)

darkskye said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> So after searching the forum, using the search tool, I see a few of the same brands/model of watches being recommended while in the field. I am going in the Navy as Naval Comm and obviously I will be performing my trade's duties and at the same time other duties required as a Sailor as well. For those Navy personal, what type of watch do you recommend for the Navy?
> 
> ...




Can't resist it ! Yew's better get one with a Big Hand that points to the Minuets and a Small Hand that points to the Hours,

Sorry, go ahead and flame me.  :rofl:

Cheers.


----------



## cobbler (20 Jun 2010)

Any water resistant watch will do. Ive got a great Citizen eco-drive watch I wear ashore, but when we go to sea I put it away and put on an ugly cheap ditigal watch resembling something out of a gumball machine.



			
				Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> You don't need a watch in the Navy, there are clocks all over the place and they like whistles.   They whistle for every important timing, which eliminates the need for a watch!


 
Don't know about your Navy but over here it is a standing order for every sailor to have a watch. 

In a Damage Control scenario a watch could prove life saving for yourself or one of your crew mates.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (20 Jun 2010)

Actually, 8 years ago, while the ship was alongside in Jabal Ali, I bought 6 Rolexes for 80 US$. Still have 4 of them working. They are metal with glass, but work and hey, they are quite stylish!!!
Seriously, don't spend alot of money on a shipboard watch. Anything over $15 at walmart the weekend before you sail is a waste of money. As for the clocks on board - A funny little story:
The MCR on TOR had 3 - one on local time, one on ZULU and one ???? No 2 were the same and non were correct! I was RegPO in the Office at the time and got the scribe to go to Zellers and buy a $10 kitchen clock with a simple face and 12" dial. As of TGEx 08, it was still there!!! Also, the 'clock guy' use to come and check it and adjust ship's clocks accordingly!


----------



## Edward Campbell (20 Jun 2010)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Actually, 8 years ago, while the ship was alongside in Jabal Ali, I bought 6 Rolexes for 80 US$. Still have 4 of them working. They are metal with glass, but work and hey, they are quite stylish!!!
> Seriously, don't spend alot of money on a shipboard watch. Anything over $15 at walmart the weekend before you sail is a waste of money. As for the clocks on board - A funny little story:
> The MCR on TOR had 3 - one on local time, one on ZULU and one ???? No 2 were the same and non were correct! I was RegPO in the Office at the time and got the scribe to go to Zellers and buy a $10 kitchen clock with a simple face and 12" dial. As of TGEx 08, it was still there!!! Also, the 'clock guy' use to come and check it and adjust ship's clocks accordingly!




That reminds me of an Army story, a true story, I was there.

It was, maybe still is, SOP for the Signal Officer to give the correct time every day and at every O Gp (Orders Group). But we all knew _Pronto_'s* 'dirty little secret:' there was no correct time and _Pronto_ used to show us this by causing three "time check" radio calls to be made on three nets simultaneously: the brigade command net, the brigade 'guard' net (the back up) and the artillery net. Within seconds we would get three responses and there was, routinely, five minutes difference between the fastest and slowest.

Our _Pronto_, in 2RCR in the late 1960s, changed our battalion SOP. The only times about which we really cared, he reasoned, were:

1. The time in A Battery, 1RCHA, because that determined when timed fire plans started and ended; and

2. Corps nuclear time - which was, most likely, going to be known in the 1RCHA RHQ.

Therefore, until we went through a huge organizational cluster-fuck in 1969, in 2RCR time was maintained and broadcast etc - including at O Gps, by the duty officer/NCO in the _integrated_ (battalion mortars and A Bty) Fire Control Centre. It worked, too.

But, at the end of one exercise the CO decided to have a bit of fun at _Pronto_'s expense and, at the end of his orders, he said, "*Pronto: time!* _Pronto_ said, "Wait," which was acceptable and we all thought he was going to check on the radio, which was also acceptable. He returned in a few seconds and gave a time check. The CO looked down at him (the CO, 'Big Jim' Cowan, was a very tall man) and said, "is that time accurate, _Pronto_?" "It's the only time that matters, Colonel," _Pronto_ replied. "Where did it come from?" the CO asked. "Pte Dreesen, your batman, Colonel," said the happy Sig O, "that's the time he set your watch to earlier this morning." A very good laugh was had by all, including the CO.


----------
* The radio 'appointment title' for the Signals person.


----------



## MARS (20 Jun 2010)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> The MCR on TOR had 3 - one on local time, one on ZULU and one ???? No 2 were the same and non were correct! I was RegPO in the Office at the time and got the scribe to go to Zellers and buy a $10 kitchen clock with a simple face and 12" dial. As of TGEx 08, it was still there!!! Also, the 'clock guy' use to come and check it and adjust ship's clocks accordingly!



During the morning time check, anyone standing next to a clock is _supposed_ to adjust said clock accordingly.  If not next to a clock, then check their wristwatch.I know, I rarely see it too, but that _is_ the purpose of the daily time check.  Isn't that the purpose of any time check?

_Edited for spelling_


----------



## Edward Campbell (20 Jun 2010)

I think the Army may have solved its time problem systemically: modern radios which have either or both of automatic remote crypto keying or frequency hopping capabilities must have a very effective _synchronization_ capability which relies, 99.99+%, on an established "time of day" that, probably, is set by some trusted source. So the COMSEC or RF folks may have solved the Signals' time problem. (I'm not sure because I retired before TCCCS entered service.)

Doesn't that happen on ships, too? Are there not systems that are synchronized with some sort of 'master' that has a built-in 'time' capability?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jun 2010)

GPS solves some of these problems.


----------



## MARS (20 Jun 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I think the Army may have solved its time problem systemically: modern radios which have either or both of automatic remote crypto keying or frequency hopping capabilities must have a very effective _synchronization_ capability which relies, 99.99+%, on an established "time of day" that, probably, is set by some trusted source. So the COMSEC or RF folks may have solved the Signals' time problem. (I'm not sure because I retired before TCCCS entered service.)
> 
> Doesn't that happen on ships, too? Are there not systems that are synchronized with some sort of 'master' that has a built-in 'time' capability?



Sure, as George said, and as I have seen and done, the GPS time is used to coordinate the time check.  But there are clocks in almost every space -10 dollar  kitchen-type clocks in some cases - that still require manual adjustment - every time there is a time check.  It is no big deal, it just doesn't get done with any sense of regularity.


----------



## Occam (20 Jun 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Doesn't that happen on ships, too? Are there not systems that are synchronized with some sort of 'master' that has a built-in 'time' capability?



The time from GPS is accurate.  Additionally, the NET(C) trade (who are responsible for the clock system) will usually just tune an HF receiver in to CHU/WWV for an accurate time source for setting the ship's clock system, which is not as bad as some are making it out to be.


----------



## NCRCrow (20 Jun 2010)

Don't worry your relief in the Bridge or CCR will ensure you are up. (trust me)

And in response to Dolphin Hunter's comment about the field vs Navy (by no means a flame) I thought the same thing when I transferred from the Infantry to the Navy in 1990. I thought this is going to be the life! Hot showers, nice rack, TVs etc.

Until, we left Halifax Harbour in February onboard MARGAREE and I was (violently) green for the next 6 days across the pond. I was praying for my trench at Juliet Tower and a frozen ham omelet.

Happy Fathers Day to all!


----------



## Pat in Halifax (20 Jun 2010)

MARS:
Not meaning to sound facetious (By the way - the only word I know of with all 5 vowels) but the clocks on _Halifax_ class are centrally set and are sailor proof (cannot open 'locally'). I can only assume your time at sea is on board other classes. This just adds to the humour of the morning time check - one person on board can change the ship's clocks and if he/she is in bed.....
I only know that the 'control' is in the Forward Switchboard but beyond that.....

Anyway, back to the original, don't spend alot of bucks on a watch for at sea. Even if your job finds you at a chair operating a keyboard, when it gets rough, you will get tossed around-no need in ruining a half decent watch.


----------



## Pusser (20 Jun 2010)

Clocks in IROQUOIS class ships are centrally controlled as well.  Also, there is a section of technicians at the Fleet Maintenance Facility who repair and calibrate them as well.

There's been some good advice posted here.  Get yourself a modestly priced watch with two time zones, particularly useful for a Nav Comm.  If you become a diver, you will be issued a diver's watch, which leads to a funny story:

Years ago we were in "Rosy" (Naval Station Roosevelt Roads, Puerto Rico) on a Sunday Routine when one of the divers decided to go to the beach at Fajardo, which is a huge public area, well known for the prominence of thieves, pickpockets and the like.  The general rule is you don't leave anything valuable unattended.  After spending some time sunning himself, our diver decided to go for a dip.  He then proceeded to remove his issued DIVER's watch to go swimming!!!  I should point out that his was a Rolex Oyster (only good to 400m or so).  As luck would have it, the watch was stolen from his bag on the beach.  We all got a good chuckle out of it - the diver, at his summary trial - not so much. :nod:


----------



## MARS (21 Jun 2010)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> MARS:
> I can only assume your time at sea is on board other classes.



 ;D Quite right - with the exception of KINGSTON class ships, every other ship I have sailed in has been decommissioned.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 Jun 2010)

rezz said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> So after searching the forum, using the search tool, I see a few of the same brands/model of watches being recommended while in the field. I am going in the Navy as Naval Comm and obviously I will be performing my trade's duties and at the same time other duties required as a Sailor as well. For those Navy personal, what type of watch do you recommend for the Navy?
> 
> ...



Trust me, the first time you slip and get your wrist hung  by your watch on a hatch dog or coaming, you'll realize you don"t need one.

Besides, I have yet to find one that tells me time at sea: They just don't tell you if its five bells in the forenoon or three bells in the first dog.

Whoops! Did I just reveal my age here


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Jun 2010)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Trust me, the first time you slip and get your wrist hung  by your watch on a hatch dog or coaming, you'll realize you don"t need one.
> 
> Besides, I have yet to find one that tells me time at sea: They just don't tell you if its five bells in the forenoon or three bells in the first dog.
> 
> Whoops! Did I just reveal my age here



Wow and here I thought you were taught using the sun dial.  ;D


----------



## Pusser (22 Jun 2010)

Sundials don't work on platforms that move (but you knew that right?).  Traditionally, ships used a half-hour glass.  Every half hour, one of the ship's boys would turn the glass and ring the bell (that's where the bells come from).   This was the only way to keep time until Harrison perfected his marine chronometer (the originals of which are on display at the Royal Observatory at Greenwich.

Sorry for injecting serious history into this conversation.  :

Back to the real thread - you need a watch at sea.  I've never managed to hang myself off a hatch combing by my watch strap.  Rings are a different story....  I take those off.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (22 Jun 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I've never managed to hang myself off a hatch combing by my watch strap.



Unfortunately, I have - Mackenzie 1977, going down the main caf. ladder - got hung by my (very solid I might add) Seiko steel band watch - and got a very painful six weeks in a cast. I never wore a watch at sea after that: I always relied on the pipes and ship's clock (Which, indeed, we adjusted once a day from the international uniform time radio signal). Even as the Pilot, I always used the ship's clock and a chronometer I taped to a clip board holding my passage plan.

And BTW Ex-D, we only used sun dials in astronavigation in those days - especially for evening sights  .


----------



## astecki (30 Jul 2011)

Even with the red warning message above (rise from the dead, necro-post! ) I really don't think this question warrants a new topic.  I have a perfectly good analog watch I would be happy to use (and certainly prefer over digital), but as with many analog watches there is no alarm feature.  Heading to BMQ soon, and really just wondering if it's worth getting another (inexpensive) wristwatch solely to have an alarm function, i.e. is an alarm a "necessity" or just a "nice to have"?


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Jul 2011)

As long as someone in your room or in your platoon has an alarm, I bet you'll be fine. Or just sleep until the staff wakes you up.  >


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jul 2011)

I recommend a +/- $20 digital watch from Walmart.

They tell time, wrap around your wrist and if damaged/lost (trust me it will happen.....more than once), not a big deal.


----------



## TN2IC (30 Jul 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I recommend a +/- $20 digital watch from Walmart.
> 
> They tell time, wrap around your wrist and if damaged/lost (trust me it will happen.....more than once), not a big deal.



That's all you need. Best investment ever while on tour. Mine is still "ticking".

I always see these "Special Forces" watches that go for over $100 each. Last time I check, the SF folks still use the same idea as the rest of the troops in the CF. Wal Mart special.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Jul 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I recommend a +/- $20 digital watch from Walmart.
> 
> They tell time, wrap around your wrist and if damaged/lost (trust me it will happen.....more than once), not a big deal.



Best advice.  I have owned a multitude of Iron mans and Casios. I have destroyed each and everyone with the military.  The friggen rucksack is the evil culprit in most cases.  A basic one will do the same as any fancy one, at this level of your career.  Save your money, ans still meet your timings.




			
				R@chel said:
			
		

> Casio Pathfinder from Costco.
> 
> Compass, Altimeter, Barometer, Temperature



Just picked this one up on ebay, cheap.  Most I will do that is outdoorsy will be fishing, so I think this suits my needs and will last.

dileas

tess


----------



## astecki (30 Jul 2011)

Loud and clear...quit being a cheapass and spend a few bucks on the Wal-Mart special.  

Thanks for the input, guys!


----------



## Sample2K7 (30 Jul 2011)

Definitely a casio g shock. You can get them at any walmart, zellers, etc. I swear by these watches. Ive been wearing one since I was 15. They are tough, water resistant, mud/dirt resistant. I'd never buy another watch


----------



## rmc_wannabe (31 Jul 2011)

Sekonda $40 special I bought at a duty free shop in Scotland... ;D

Before that I had a Timex Expedition that I was heart broken when my toddler pulled the crown pin out :'(. That thing survived 4 years and a bit.


----------



## HavokFour (31 Jul 2011)

A waterproof watch is a must have.


----------



## astecki (31 Jul 2011)

Got a cheap G-Shock, won't look back and won't shed a tear if it's lost/broken. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Zoomie (31 Jul 2011)

Baby-G all the way...  Seriously, seven pages about watches!?


----------



## BernDawg (31 Jul 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Baby-G all the way...  Seriously, seven pages about watches!?


Yup because watches are like opinions and we all know what opinions are like  ;-)
 >


----------



## FlyingDutchman (15 Sep 2011)

Bah, just duct tape a smart phone to your arm.

I have a nice watch, got it as a gift, wear it out.  Its waterproof, durable, and shiny.  Not something I want on my arm where it could be noticed.  If you like watches with bells and whistles see here http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/watches/
I echo the $20 watch, good for camping and what not.


----------



## RangerDanger (16 Sep 2011)

Casio Pathfinder


----------



## armybuck041 (16 Sep 2011)

I have a 3 watch rotation for Army stuff:

Both a Traser P6505 Titanium and a Marathon TSAR for work, and a CWC G10 for everything else.

The Traser and Marathon both use Tritium Tubes for illumination. 

All are pure military watches. None are cheap, but they are very very sturdy Quartz watches, without being overly huge like a G Shock. This is provided you don't use them for a substitute hammer (well the TSAR could).


----------



## GeorgeD (16 Sep 2011)

Luminox 3900:
Ive had it for a while now and I have only had to change the strap once. Watch has gone through alot of punishment with little damage.


This one is alittle cheaper then some of the other models but it is still expensive. If you buy a watch, might as well invest alittle more and have it for a long time rather then buy a $20 watch and have to change it often.


----------



## GnyHwy (16 Sep 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Baby-G all the way...  Seriously, seven pages about watches!?



LOL.  Yes we army folk are quite simple.  This topic doesn't require much research or words over 5 or 6 letters. 

Just give us something shiny and it will keep us busy for hours.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Oct 2011)

armybuck041 said:
			
		

> I have a 3 watch rotation for Army stuff:
> 
> Both a Traser P6505 Titanium and a Marathon TSAR for work, and a CWC G10 for everything else.
> 
> ...



What store carries these usually?


I need to replace my Timex watch. I'm looking for a subtle watch with a stopwatch/count down timer like the typical iron man Timex watch however I'm thinking about trying to find a watch with a built in GPS/heart rate monitor.   HRM being the more important of the two, any suggestions?

Lots of nice watches but some of them are just gigantic. It looks like guys have minicomputers on their wrists. i don't need to calculate airspeed, altitude, alignment of Mars against Venus etc..


----------



## armybuck041 (9 Oct 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> What store carries these usually?



Doubt any of these can be found in a store. All were purchased either on EBay or an online shop. Either way, they are all basic analogue watches with no other function than Time and Date. 

Sounds like some sort of Suunto is what you're after.


----------



## Lare (10 Nov 2011)

My vote also goes to the Casio G-shock line, after breaking two Timex Expeditions in the span of 4 days, I jumped off the Timex wagon and picked up this watch. Lasted the rest of BMQ, all through SQ, and day to day smashery. Not a single scratch on the face, and the strap is still as solid as the day I got it.


----------



## acen (10 Nov 2011)

I've got a Suunto Core All Black w/negative display. Beautiful watch, makes a great backup to some other nav (eg. I do not carry a compass in the urban jungle), but I have to admit the most useful feature on it is the barometer. When out of the army context I turn the storm alarm on, which alerts me with an audible warning that there has been a steep drop in pressure over the last few hours, generally indicating that a storm is not far away. There are visual indicators as well which are fantastic for the army context, being present right on the main time display. It's more watch than I would normally need with some extra gadgets that I probably wont touch, but nevertheless I am very happy with it. Sure is a hell of a lot lighter than my Citizen Ecodrive Skyhawk too.


----------



## gun runner (21 Nov 2011)

I wear a LUMINOX series 3000/3900 v3. It has the Tritium inserts around the dial, and is water resistant to 200m. love it.


----------



## northernboy_24 (21 Nov 2011)

I have an amazing St Moritz Momentum Chrono that i have used for diving and field work for over 7 years.  The benefit is that it is a Canadian Company.


----------



## ward0043 (1 Apr 2012)

Hey guys! I am applying to the infantry trade, and am trying to improve my weaknesses.

One of them is my sense of direction; so I was wondering if anyone here would recommend me finding a watch with a built in compass.

As far as I can tell, the main Pro would be having a compass available for quick reference, however from the research I have done, people suggest that these compasses are not always accurate.

Furthermore, I am not financially able to buy an expensive watch, and would prefer to keep it in the 100$ range. However, I have found this one; http://www.timex.ca/EXPEDITION-ADVENTURE-TECH-Digital-Compass-P253.aspx

What do you guys think?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (1 Apr 2012)

How will wearing a compass constantly improve your sense of direction?  If you need one, you'll get issued one.

Otherwise keep in mind the sun travels east to west and in Canada is always to the south from Fall solistice to Spring solistice and also during the day (9am to 6pm) through the summer.  Early morning and evening it is to the north during the summer.


----------



## Snaketnk (1 Apr 2012)

The best watches cost 10$ at wal-mart.

You don't need anything fancy, you're just going to lose/break it.

If you want a compass later in your career, and you're not issued one (guess what? We're not issued compasses...) Buy a compass. You don't need one in your watch.


----------



## TN2IC (2 Apr 2012)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> The best watches cost 10$ at wal-mart.
> 
> You don't need anything fancy, you're just going to lose/break it.
> 
> If you want a compass later in your career, and you're not issued one (guess what? We're not issued compasses...) Buy a compass. You don't need one in your watch.



Totally agree with Snaketnk. If you want a compass in MILS, try CP Gear  . Or ask your local Canadian Tire for a Field Compass in MILS. That is your best bet.

Regards,
TN


----------



## George Wallace (2 Apr 2012)

I agree with Snaketnk and the rest.  There is no need to worry about a compass on a watch.  This is a nice watch and Timex watches will do you fine.  The accuracy that you will need with a compass, when you do have to use one, will not be found on a watch, so it is superfluous fluff.

I once bught an expensive SEIKO watch with calculator thinking it would come in hand as a Tank Gunner.  Didn't use the calculator at all, and it didn't take long to smash the watch.  Seems everytime I had an expensive watch on, I smashed it somehow.  The cheap Timex watches lasted forever.  Karma I guess.


----------



## ward0043 (2 Apr 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll go with the cheap Timex then.


----------



## Snaketnk (2 Apr 2012)

You won't regret it, I've never had a watch survive more than 2 months of field use.


----------



## armyguy1 (13 Jun 2012)

Timex Men's T498549J Rugged Digital Vibration Alarm Watch

I have been reading about watches lately and this one seems to have a lot of upside to military use. 

100m water resistent
vibrating alarm so you wont give away your position if on deployment and forgot to turn off your alarm
24 hour clock
stop watch
I believe it has a countdown timer too


----------



## fraserdw (13 Jun 2012)

God, I am old.  You had to be a MCpl to wear a watch when I was Pte!


----------



## LineJumper (19 Jun 2012)

I've bEen sporting a shock ironman the last 5 years(no batt change yet) The band failed in 1 year. Replaced with a velcro wrap for last 4. It is higher off the wrist, but I can still fit my arm elbow deep in my kinda work and not pull spaghetti. I love the 3 alarms as well as simple timer setting. (Chimes work in my line of work, unless marching out with PP) Overall, a simple, cheap and reliable timepiece. Incedentaly, I still have 1 oldschool watchface guntaped to my tri-bike handlebars as well as it's older brother controlling time on my many brewing projects.

Good hard watch with indiglo.


----------



## Popurhedoff (20 Jun 2012)

I wore a Timex Ironman, Expedition for years, good affordable watches.  Now i wear a Sunnto Vector HR, lots of nice features, Barometric pressure, altitude above sea level, compass, weather change, outside air temperture, bubble level, and heart rate monitor, and of course it tells time, dual zone, alarms and all that usual stuff as well. 

It is very light weight watch and has held up nicely after a tour and now back working in Afghanistan.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## m2austin (20 Jun 2012)

I wore a <a href="http://www.watchallure.com/Coleman-40286-Nylon-Watch-1/">Coleman 40286</a> through workup and two deployments to Afg. 

Features:
Velcro strap,
date,
light,
alarm, 
stopwatch, 
timer (good for those pre-made 5 minute sachel charges)
dual time (to always know what time it was back in Canada) 

Pro's:
Very light-weight
Water resistant to 50m
timer and dual-time = simplicity
a small compass included on strap (only good for quick look at the cardinal pts at noon)
$20-25 at Wal-Mart

Con's:
Velcro loses its durability after 2 yrs of solid use.
A replacement strap runs you approx. 75% of the value of the watch - giving incentive to simply buy a new Coleman
Can't turn off the "beep" when switching between screens.
"Light" button may become stuck in the off position.

My analysis is that it's a cheap watch that's good for infantry and combat engineers. I've always kept my GPS separate from my watch and at approx $20, this one is disposable.

Edit: It has two alarms, not one.


----------



## Allgunzblazing (20 Jun 2012)

This looks like a good solid watch. A nice cosmetic touch is the green strap  .


----------



## MikeL (20 Jun 2012)

Casio G Shock,  not sure which model,  but it's cost $40(roughly) from Walmart,  had it since '08 and no issues with it yet.  Before that I had a Timex,  but it broke just before I went on HLTA during tour,  so I bought the G Shock during my leave and finished the tour with it, and so on.


----------



## Dissident (21 Jul 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> What store carries these usually?


(I know it's a bit of an older post)
DS Tactical is a Marathon watch dealer, woe to my wallet.


----------



## blacktriangle (22 Jul 2012)

I just picked up a Timex Ironman for training or being on the go. I make the big bucks now so I can afford to spend 70 bones on a watch. 

But I'll never wear it to work. For one, I will lose it or break it. Two, I don't want to know what time it is.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Jul 2012)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> I just picked up a Timex Ironman for training or being on the go. I make the big bucks now so I can afford to spend 70 bones on a watch.
> 
> But I'll never wear it to work. For one, I will lose it or break it. Two, I don't want to know what time it is.


Where are you making the big bucks now?


----------



## ncelq (25 Feb 2013)

I would recommend brand Panerai if you are looking for highend military watch. Victorinox might be a good choice if you are looking for highend quartz. But for that price range, i would go for Hamilton Khaki Field series. You can see the comparison for different Hamilton Khaki Field watches here:

Hamilton Khaki Field Review


----------



## gcclarke (25 Feb 2013)

For low-mid range mechanicals, I'd definitely agree that Hamilton's got some good quality there. 

If you want something a bit cheaper, but still an automatic, I'd suggest Seiko 5 sports, in particular their SNGZ line. I've got one of the SNGZ09s, with the green dial. You also might want to look at the SNK809's, although personally I found them to be a little small for my taste. There's a good comparison of the two lines here.


----------



## Knight13 (29 Jul 2013)

I was wondering what the best wrist watch, for BMQ and military lifestyle in general is.  The watch has to be: relatively inexpensive (I am a student and work part time, willing to drop a couple hundred at most); something that looks presentable (I can wear in my fatigues and dress uniform); strong enough that it can stand up to the rigours of basic training and other courses.  

Any links and/or personal recommendations will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Knight13


----------



## Cbbmtt (29 Jul 2013)

Inexpensive to me meant a $30-$40 plastic strap watch that wasn't bulky with a timer that told the time. I wouldn't want to wear a $100-$200 watch in the mud.


----------



## Sythen (29 Jul 2013)

Its all about the Canex special. Just go to the Canex, get one for like $30. Mine lasted me through BMQ, BIQ, 2 work up training cycles and a combat tour. I gave it to my sister when she went to BMQ and it was still working fine.


----------



## JorgSlice (29 Jul 2013)

Knight13 said:
			
		

> I was wondering what the best wrist watch, for BMQ and military lifestyle in general is.  The watch has to be: relatively inexpensive (I am a student and work part time, willing to drop a couple hundred at most); something that looks presentable (I can wear in my fatigues and dress uniform); strong enough that it can stand up to the rigours of basic training and other courses.
> 
> Any links and/or personal recommendations will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Knight13



Oh dear...

I for one, use a 5.11 Sentinel for everything. 
http://www.511tactical.com/All-Products/Accessories/Watches/Sentinel-Watch.html

HOWEVER, I do not recommend it for field use. Especially in environments with prolonged exposure to mud and water. Yes, it has a watertight sealed housing, but after 100m most watches stop functioning.

My recommendation is buy a good ol' Timex:
http://www.timex.ca/EXPEDITION-Rugged-Field-P240.aspx

This is the newer version, however my Dad still has his from the 80's still works and ticks even after a severe beating of 20 years in the Army.


----------



## krimynal (29 Jul 2013)

the timex seems to be discontinued from the website  , gonna have to look on amazon or something like that .... 

I also was wondering what kind of watch should I use .... I do like nice big and shinny watches .... but not really made to be more then just nice looking !


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jul 2013)

Let's just say; the more expensive the watch, the more likely it is you will break it.  Do you really need that compass, heartbeat monitor, divers counter, whatever bling.......It needs to tell time accurately.  If it makes noises, it can ruin your night patrols.  If it lights up the tent, it ruins night patrols.


----------



## JorgSlice (29 Jul 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> the timex seems to be discontinued from the website  , gonna have to look on amazon or something like that ....
> 
> I also was wondering what kind of watch should I use .... I do like nice big and shinny watches .... but not really made to be more then just nice looking !



Try here


----------



## MikeL (29 Jul 2013)

I'll recommend the basic Casio G-Shock in black. Mine has held up for years, including multiple exercises, tour, etc. Plus it is fairly cheap and found in most stores that carry watches. The watch does the basic stuff like tell time, date, has a timer/stop watch, can set an alarm, and you can turn off the beeps when you press a button on it.

http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/casio-mens-g-shock-classic-watch/10067857?trail=SRCH%3Ag+shock&fromPLP=true&ancestorID=alldept&searchString=g+shock&startSearch=yes&fromSearchBox=true&addFacet=SRCH%3Ag+shock

http://www.amazon.ca/Casio-DW6900-1V-G-Shock-Digital-Watch/dp/B000GAYQL8/ref=sr_1_7?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1375117915&sr=1-7&keywords=casio+g+shock


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jul 2013)

Never mind the bells and whistles. As already stated, you need something cheap and simple.

Like this http://www.sportsmansguide.ca/net/cb/blk-face-fld-watch-nylon-strap.aspx?a=1025642

About $30.00


----------



## JorgSlice (29 Jul 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Never mind the bells and whistles. As already stated, you need something cheap and simple.
> 
> Like this http://www.sportsmansguide.ca/net/cb/blk-face-fld-watch-nylon-strap.aspx?a=1025642



"We're sorry, but this selected item cannot be shipped to your country."

Thanks Obama/Harper/Illuminati.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jul 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Never mind the bells and whistles. As already stated, you need something cheap and simple.
> 
> Like this http://www.sportsmansguide.ca/net/cb/blk-face-fld-watch-nylon-strap.aspx?a=1025642
> 
> About $30.00


Yup.  As stated here and way up-thread, the more you spend on a watch, the more you worry about it (as opposed to all the other things you _should_ be worrying about).


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jul 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> "We're sorry, but this selected item cannot be shipped to your country."
> 
> Thanks Obama/Harper/Illuminati.



There's lots of places here to get something similar for about the same price.


----------



## VIChris (5 Aug 2013)

I've got this one: 
http://www.timex.ca/EXPEDITION-VIBRATION-ALARM-SKT49851GP-P974C166.aspx?l=e

The vibe alarm was a big selling point for me. It's nice to be able to get up for a midnight task without waking everyone up. Rugged case, good battery life, easy battery to change, multiple alarm and countdown modes. Solid watch at a moderate price.


----------



## Mister Donut (28 Aug 2013)

I just picked this up at the Bay for $112:












I'm not really into watches, but it was on sale, so I grabbed it.


----------



## Cbbmtt (28 Aug 2013)

Mister Donut said:
			
		

> I just picked this up at the Bay for $112:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... Am I the only one that thinks $112 is too much to spend on a cheap wrist watch that is just for keeping the time and maybe a stop watch?


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Aug 2013)

you paid about $92 too much for a beater basic training watch.  Buy a basic POS with an alarm and illumination for basic and trades training, you can add bells and whistles later.  A $200 watch will break every bit as easily as a $20 one on an obstacle course.


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Aug 2013)

VIChris said:
			
		

> I've got this one:
> http://www.timex.ca/EXPEDITION-VIBRATION-ALARM-SKT49851GP-P974C166.aspx?l=e
> 
> The vibe alarm was a big selling point for me. It's nice to be able to get up for a midnight task without waking everyone up. Rugged case, good battery life, easy battery to change, multiple alarm and countdown modes. Solid watch at a moderate price.



Where can you get these on Vancouver Island?


----------



## Mister Donut (29 Aug 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> you paid about $92 too much for a beater basic training watch.  Buy a basic POS with an alarm and illumination for basic and trades training, you can add bells and whistles later.  A $200 watch will break every bit as easily as a $20 one on an obstacle course.



Yeah, but this watch looks way cooler than a $20 POS.  Anyway, $100 isn't worth a whole lot nowadays.  Maybe 5 boxes of .45acp tops, or a green water resistant watch.....well, I just stocked up with Canada Ammo, so I figured why the hell not on a cheap watch from the Bay.


----------



## Jacky Tar (30 Aug 2013)

Mister Donut said:
			
		

> Yeah, but this watch looks way cooler than a $20 POS.  Anyway, $100 isn't worth a whole lot nowadays.  Maybe 5 boxes of .45acp tops, or a green water resistant watch.....well, I just stocked up with Canada Ammo, so I figured why the hell not on a cheap watch from the Bay.



If you're concerned with looking 'cool' while in basic, your priorities are seriously screwed up. My $20 POS has served me well on several ships, teaching in Saint-Jean and two goes at CFFSE. You're not here to look pretty or cool; you're here to do the job.


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Aug 2013)

My Timex Ironman has finally cashed it in.


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Aug 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Where can you get these on Vancouver Island?



My local Wally World has them on for $60 right now. You should have the same luck. In stock in Langford (Show this number 0075304836839 to an associate).


----------



## Bassil_Inf (30 Aug 2013)

I just bought a black G-Shock WR200M. Really good and cheap, only 119 at walmart.


----------



## Bert (1 Sep 2013)

I got a Casio Forrester watch about 10 years ago http://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Forester-Electro-Watch/10745988   http://www.ebay.com/bhp/mens-watches-casio-forester.  The benefits are its cheap, reliable, non-metallic case in situations where you forget to take it off while working with high voltage exposure, has worked well in the heat, wet, and cold.  Its been to the pole and the desert and back and keeps ticking.  Undoubtedly surpass me.  No magnet insert for chicks.


----------



## Mister Donut (1 Sep 2013)

Jacky Tar said:
			
		

> If you're concerned with looking 'cool' while in basic, your priorities are seriously screwed up. My $20 POS has served me well on several ships, teaching in Saint-Jean and two goes at CFFSE. You're not here to look pretty or cool; you're here to do the job.



Uhhh...I never said I was in basic.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Sep 2013)

I'm pretty sure a good part of basic is teaching people how to make things pretty.  Boots brass buttons floors uniforms


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Sep 2013)

I don't wear a watch anymore ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Sep 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> My Timex Ironman has finally cashed it in.



So I picked up a new Timex Expedition.


----------



## kratz (1 Sep 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I don't wear a watch anymore ;D



I hear that too often from my new first responders.
They learn how quickly a basic, sturdy watch is required.

My current watch is a pulse monitor men's watch from Walmart for $80.
I've paid for three new watch batteries over the six years I've owned it.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Sep 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> So I picked up a new Timex Expedition.



Then the sonuvabitch Ironman came back to life this morning.

I hid it and I'm retaining the new one.


----------



## krustyrl (1 Sep 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Then the sonuvabitch Ironman came back to life this morning.
> 
> I hid it and I'm retaining the new one.


You have MY luck Jim.!!


----------



## ModlrMike (1 Sep 2013)

I also bought the Expedition yesterday. My Ironman is still working, but the buttons are worn and hard to use. At least that's what I tell myself (and the wife).


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2013)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I also bought the Expedition yesterday. My Ironman is still working, but the buttons are worn and hard to use. At least that's what I tell myself (and the wife).


That was my excuse last Spring.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Sep 2013)

kratz said:
			
		

> I hear that too often from my new first responders.
> They learn how quickly a basic, sturdy watch is required.
> 
> My current watch is a pulse monitor men's watch from Walmart for $80.
> I've paid for three new watch batteries over the six years I've owned it.



Yeah, but I have no requirement, and refuse to give way to the dictates of a regimented lifestyle anymore. 

You have to check my profile


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Sep 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Then the sonuvabitch Ironman came back to life this morning.
> 
> I hid it and I'm retaining the new one.



Those Ironmen are always feigning death just to get attention


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Sep 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Then the sonuvabitch Ironman came back to life this morning.
> 
> I hid it and I'm retaining the new one.



Not like Christopher Walken in Pulp Fiction I hope 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFtHjV4c4uw


----------



## MRees (2 Sep 2013)

If any of you guys are looking for a cheap solid watch check out the Casio AQ-S810W, solar powered with something like 5 months reserve without sunlight, 60 time zones, ani/digi, great lume on the hands+ a digital backlight, and can take some severe abuse, comes in a couple of military themed colours  http://www.amazon.ca/Casio-AQ-S810W-1AV-Solar-Sport-Combination/dp/B00791R1MI


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Sep 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Not like Christopher Walken in Pulp Fiction I hope
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFtHjV4c4uw



 no.......not that way.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (3 Sep 2013)

Need watch advice for BMQ:

1. Do recruits rely on their watch's alarm function during basic? 
2. At 5:00 wake up for instance, does a recruit need their own alarm? 
3. Can a recruit use a different alarm such as their phone or alarm clock as opposed to their watch's?

Reason I ask is because my watch is very simple and I like it that way:
http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B004KZ7W52

(Note: I didn't pay half that for mine)

Not that I wouldn't mind buying another cheap watch that goes beep-beep. I've just always used my phone to keep time, until I became a gentleman and started wearing a wrist watch.


----------



## Dissident (3 Sep 2013)

1) Yes, although more out of shear paranoia of missing a timing. There is supposed to be a fire picket awake at all times, so they are your alarms. 
2) Nope, as above.
3) Depends: One basic I taught (week end BMQ) recruits kept their phones and could use them during off hours and some used them for alarms. One summer I instructed on a NavRes BMOQ and one Raven BMQ, both had to surrender/store away all electronics for the early stage of the course.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (3 Sep 2013)

Thanks NinerSix!


----------



## Lightguns (3 Sep 2013)

Expedition is a great watch, I had mien for 8 years now.  5 batteries and 2 expedition watch bands later.


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 Sep 2013)

BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> Need watch advice for BMQ:
> 
> 1. Do recruits rely on their watch's alarm function during basic?
> 2. At 5:00 wake up for instance, does a recruit need their own alarm?
> ...



Get a cheap alarm clock.


----------



## Cyrius007 (10 Sep 2013)

Hey,

I saw some posts about watches : alarms, brand, etc  My question is more basic than that. Do you wear needles watch or digital one? I need a new one and can't decide.  Obviously, it's for when I work...

PS : I know it's not a top priority in my life and wont change the course of history, but maybe someone here will have a good reason to buy one or the other.


----------



## mariomike (10 Sep 2013)

Cyrius007 said:
			
		

> Do you wear needles watch or digital one?



Some discussion here, starting with the original post: "Digital or hands?"
Wrist Watch Recommendations - Merged Thread  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1953.0


----------



## MMSS (10 Sep 2013)

I have a cheap digital watch I wear on duty. Shows military (24 hour) clock, plus I can instantly have a stopwatch at the touch of a button. I also have a (relatively) expensive analog watch that I wear off duty (or when I put on my CFs.) Works for me; YMMV.


----------



## Cyrius007 (10 Sep 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Some discussion here, starting with the original post: "Digital or hands?"
> Wrist Watch Recommendations - Merged Thread
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1953.0



thank you, I did not find this post


----------



## Towards_the_gap (10 Sep 2013)

:facepalm:



ANALOG


not needles. Sorry. Long boring day and I am annoyed by little things.


----------



## Old Sweat (10 Sep 2013)

One little tip about an analog watch face is that if you point the hour hand at the sun, south is halfway between the hand and 12 o'clock. It is a very rough expedient compass to help you get sorted out and yes, I know daylight saving throws it off a bit.


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Sep 2013)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> One little tip about an analog watch face is that if you point the hour hand at the sun, south is halfway between the hand and 12 o'clock -
> 
> (going counter-clockwise).
> 
> It is a very rough expedient compass to help you get sorted out and yes, I know daylight saving throws it off a bit.



I think that's right? Wouldn't want to lose any more 2nd Lieutenants than strictly necessary  ;D


----------



## JorgSlice (10 Sep 2013)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> One little tip about an analog watch face is that if you point the hour hand at the sun, south is halfway between the hand and 12 o'clock. It is a very rough expedient compass to help you get sorted out and yes, I know daylight saving throws it off a bit.



Just substitute 1 for 12 during DST


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Sep 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Just substitute 1 for 12 during DST



 :goodpost:


----------



## Bassil_Inf (20 Sep 2013)

Seeing im going to start my parading soon with my unit, and BMQ in 3 months, I picked up a watch today that I thought is appropriate. It's olive drab green which is real cool!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Sep 2013)

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> Seeing im going to start my parading soon with my unit, and BMQ in 3 months, I picked up a watch today that I thought is appropriate. It's olive drab green which is real cool!




Yup, I'll bet that green GShock jerry can watch will do a fine job of lighting up your sentry position and sounding like the fourth of July at the most inopportune time possible. 8)

But you'll look max cool as the RSM stomps your sorry butt into the ground because of it


----------



## BernDawg (24 Sep 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yup, I'll bet that green GShock jerry can watch will do a fine job of lighting up your sentry position and sounding like the fourth of July at the most inopportune time possible. 8)
> 
> But you'll look max cool as the RSM stomps your sorry butt into the ground because of it



So what our take away from this young Padawan?

Turn off the chime and don't use the back light unnecessarily. G-shock will serve you well.


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Sep 2013)

MWC watches are the beez neez. Issued to the UK military as the 'G1098 watch'. Had one for years... wish I still did

http://www.mwcwatches.com/


----------



## Mister Donut (4 Oct 2013)

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> Seeing im going to start my parading soon with my unit, and BMQ in 3 months, I picked up a watch today that I thought is appropriate. It's olive drab green which is real cool!



Some sourpuss will soon tell you that you spent too much.


----------



## Sadukar09 (4 Oct 2013)

http://cadencewatch.com/?utm_source=Bargains+and+deals&utm_campaign=58356fddf9-cohort_5_2_1_sweepstakes6_19_2013&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_f8b7961563-58356fddf9-408689337&mc_cid=58356fddf9&mc_eid=588d97ec12

Cadence has some pretty decent watches. 

Some coupon codes if you want them...


Thank you for entering our Watch Sweepstakes to win a Cadence watch. Check here to see results: cadencewatch.com/drawing-results.

At Cadence, everyone is a winner so we're giving you the chance to pick up any watch at cadencewatch.com for 70% off with code: WINNER

Or choose one of these select watches at discounts up to 83% off with the codes below!
reddit watch
*won't insult your grammar!
Normally $175.
w/Savings: $49.
Code: RED-49.

Divers Watches
high-spec 50ATM Watch
Normally $295.
w/Savings: $59.95
Code: DIVER-59
Hanko Watch
Minimalism
Normally $160.
w/Savings: $34
Code: DANISH-39
4:20 Chronic
"your best-looking watch"
Normally $375.
w/Savings: $75
Code: CHRONIC-75.
Digby Collection
Gatsby look, modern size
Normally $250
w/Savings: $49.95
Code: DIGBY-LAUNCH
Wrist Rocket Watch
shockingly big + sporty
Normally $80.
w/Savings: $19.
Code: WRIST-19.

Atheist Watch
There is no dog
Normally $175.
w/Savings: $29
Code: ATH-29

Danish Collection
Scandinavian style
Normally $185.
w/Savings: $39
Code: DANISH-39

Radian Watch
Because pi.
Normally $175.
w/Savings: $49.
Code: RAD-49.

MFA Watch
our advice: dress well
Normally $225.
w/Savings: $59.
Code: MFA-59.

4:20 Chronic CRYSTALS
(white dial /
IP-black bezel)
Normally $375.
w/Savings: $75
Code: CHRONIC-75
CMYK-RGB Watch
No conversion necessary.
Normally $175.
w/Savings: $39.
Code: CMYK-39.

MFA Casual
chill out, you look good.
Normally $195.
w/Savings: $43
Code: CASUAL-43
Josh Chadwick
award-winning design
Normally $175.
w/Savings: $15
Code: JOSH-49

4:20 Chronic Gold Chronograph
golden goodness
Normally $395.
w/Savings: $85
Code: CHRONIC-85.
Digby Chronographs
Classic and contempory
Normally $350
w/Savings: $69
Code: DIGBY-69

Radian Chronograph
3-dial, 3.14 style
Normally $345.
w/Savings: $63
Code: RAD-SAVINGS

Wrist Rocket Watch
this is big and orange
Normally $80.
w/Savings: $19.
Code: WRIST-19.

Radian Chrono White
3-dial, 3.14 style
Normally $345.
w/Savings: $63.
Code: RAD-SAVINGS

Wrist Rocket WT2
Two dial are better than one
Normally $80.
w/Savings: $15
Code: WRIST-15
EQL Watch
a powerful statement
Normally $175
w/Savings: $39
Code: EQL-39


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (12 Oct 2013)

I'm looking to get a watch, but I have skinny little chicken wrists and I hate wearing watches because the faces are always too big and they slide around. What's a watch with a good small face? I've been looking at the marathon line of watches but that's mainly because of the LCF. I'd also prefer one like that because I can wear it when I'm wearing nice clothes as well, because, knowing me, once I take it off I never want to put it back on.


----------



## Dissident (12 Oct 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> I'm looking to get a watch, but I have skinny little chicken wrists and I hate wearing watches because the faces are always too big and they slide around. What's a watch with a good small face? I've been looking at the marathon line of watches but that's mainly because of the LCF. I'd also prefer one like that because I can wear it when I'm wearing nice clothes as well, because, knowing me, once I take it off I never want to put it back on.



I'm an average sized guy sporting a CSR. If you don't want a big watch on your wrist I would, reluctantly, steer you away from the Divers and Pilots watches.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (12 Oct 2013)

Hmmm...looks like I might just have to get used to a big watch.


----------



## nn1988 (14 Oct 2013)

Got <a href="http://25.media.tumblr.com/df11f34808798e81c72134d1249ca4aa/tumblr_muo8mbaqST1slpo2ko1_500.jpg">this</a> 2 months and I love it.. Casio G-Shock GW9200-1 Riseman
I don't think you can go wrong with a G-Shock.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (14 Oct 2013)

Thanks, I think I might go with the G shock 5600 line, its apparently their smallest one and at around $45 it's not a huge deal if I lose it/break it.


----------



## Oscar590 (14 Oct 2013)

If you're getting a G-Shock don't make the mistake I did of getting one with a negative display. It's such a hassle trying to tell the time in low light conditions sometimes.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (14 Oct 2013)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## ballz (13 Feb 2014)

Never thought I would consider an expensive watch for work, but I have been looking lately for a watch with an alarm (for obvious reasons), and a digital compass for a quick reference to where North is when I get spun around and its not convenient/practical to be pulling out a compass all the time (I have found this to be the case during many attacks, etc). And admittedly, I find this happens a lot to me, I have the worst "sense" of direction (luckily this has taught me to religiously rely on my compass).

Most watches with these functions are above the $300 range, but after looking at the Tissot T-Touch line (which retails for more than $1000 in some instances), I have found a few on Ebay for 350 - 400 that are really tempting me. I generally wear a decent-looking, $100 watch in garrison, but a Timex Expedition in the field.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WORLD-RENOWNED-TISSOT-T-TOUCH-II-TITANIUM-330FT-MEN-WATCH-T047-420-44-207-00-/281262020422?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item417c85d746

Watch the watch in action at this link if interested, it's pretty awesome https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYiqTHWx91E

This watch, although expensive, looks nice enough to wear anywhere, but definitely has everything to be used in the field.

DISCLAIMER: For the recruits out there looking for a watch for BMQ/BMOQ and the rest of their basic training... I would still recommend just going with a Timex Expedition or something similar.


----------



## kev994 (13 Feb 2014)

T-touch, especially the original, had a lot of software issues, most notably when the battery dies the watch seems to crap out with it. Tissot was claiming those purchased at unauthorized dealers were doing it but I'm not sure. The best the company would do was offer a new t-touch 2 at half price. I elected to stay away.


----------



## observor 69 (13 Feb 2014)

Disclaimer I don't use ebay, but my worry would be that an expensive item such as this would be a "knockoff."
In the GTA the Pacific Mall sells mostly Oriental products and is raided by the cops on a regular bases for knockoff DVD and other stuff.
But really, best of luck if this works for you.


----------



## Bluebulldog (13 Feb 2014)

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> Seeing im going to start my parading soon with my unit, and BMQ in 3 months, I picked up a watch today that I thought is appropriate. It's olive drab green which is real cool!



Have the same watch. Works well, takes a beating. The solar feature was also a bonus.

Yes, only one piece of advice, disable the chime, and disable the function where it backlights automatically when the watch face is canted......otherwise, it will serve you well.


----------



## ballz (13 Feb 2014)

kev994 said:
			
		

> T-touch, especially the original, had a lot of software issues, most notably when the battery dies the watch seems to crap out with it. Tissot was claiming those purchased at unauthorized dealers were doing it but I'm not sure. The best the company would do was offer a new t-touch 2 at half price. I elected to stay away.



Thanks for the heads up. I will definitely look more into that before dropping that kind of cash on one.


----------



## kev994 (13 Feb 2014)

If you read the reviews on amazon there are a lot of complaints about the t-touch dieing when the battery died.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Feb 2014)

Luminox.

I had an old, beat up version of one of these watches (part of the outside casing broke for some unfathomable reason) kicking around in a drawer. 

I ignored it until I decided to get it repaired and refurbished recently. For about 1/3 the price of a new one I got a virtually new watch back from Luminox. I wear it all the time now.

It is awesome. Love this watch.

http://www.luminox.com/


----------



## RedcapCrusader (14 Feb 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Luminox.
> 
> I had an old, beat up version of one of these watches (part of the outside casing broke for some unfathomable reason) kicking around in a drawer.
> 
> ...



Those are nice, too bad I'd have to sell a kidney for one.


----------



## Dissident (14 Feb 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> Those are nice, too bad I'd have to sell a kidney for one.



I used to think that it was crazy to pay ~$300 for a watch when I bought my 5.11 watch. Now my daily watch is a Marathon CASR...

Luminox starts for less than a PS4, some decent looking ones for $350 and the nice ones are $600-900. 

So we are far from kidney selling here. Hell, most people would spend that on a phone that will last them ~3 years, while a good watch will last you a lifetime.


----------



## old fart (14 Feb 2014)

kev994 said:
			
		

> If you read the reviews on amazon there are a lot of complaints about the t-touch dieing when the battery died.



I have used a T-Touch II Expert for the last 3 years..I still like it..and it has been trouble free...I replaced the battery a couple days ago.  Battery was  9 bucks...but I let a jeweler in Fredericton do it for 20.  There are a couple good how-to guides on the net....if you choose  not to send it to Tissot.  

I know four others that have one, and like me have had no issues.  I also use one of the cheaper Luminox family, the Sentry I think its called.

There are some good used deals around on the T-Touch, but I would not buy the first gen...only the the T-Touch II. As far as I know...there are no knock offs.....


----------



## IRepoCans (15 Feb 2014)

Anyone have experience with the Suunto Ambit 2? I've heard some good things about the Ambit 2, compared to the Core Black (which was hard to read), and that the ability to make your own apps for the Ambit 2 is pretty neat.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Feb 2014)

IRepoCans said:
			
		

> Anyone have experience with the Suunto Ambit 2? I've heard some good things about the Ambit 2, compared to the Core Black (which was hard to read), and that the ability to make your own apps for the Ambit 2 is pretty neat.



I did some research and the Ambit doesn't meet my needs (extended backcountry travel) because it requires recharging. 

I can't be bothered to carry extra gear to recharge it, like solar panels etc. Food gets priority in the payload!


----------



## Badner (20 Feb 2014)

http://www.reactorwatch.com/reactor_gryphon.html


----------



## acen (20 Feb 2014)

I own both the Suunto Core All Black and the Ambit 2, and they are two very different beasts. I bought the core long before the Ambit or the Ambit 2 were conceived of and I still use it as my go-to watch. Hint: you can change the contrast of the all black core by going into the service menu.

Now for the Ambit 2: awesome piece of kit. It does everything the core does and then lots more. One area that Suunto has been slow to respond to is the inclusion of the storm alarm running constantly in the background or the barometric arrows on the time screen. They have fundamentally changed the capabilities of the Ambit a few times with some awesome firmware releases and from what's been going around on the forums, there will be some pretty big updates coming in the next month or so as well. For the fitness side of things, the Ambit 2 is bar none the best out there right now. For straight navigation, it could use some work (one of the areas of improvement that might be coming with the next firmware release). If you are using it solely for navigation purposes, dare I say the Garmin Fenix/Tactix would be a better choice. I like the interface of the Ambit 2 better than that of the Garmin, and this is coming from someone who owns multiple garmin devices (Foretrex 401 and Oregon 400T). The Ambit will do everything, it's just not quite as good for navigation (yet). It's battery is good for over 30 days in standard ABC modes, and I have used mine to track multi-day backpacking treks...hell, even used it on PLQ for ContactReps. It's got the best GPS signal reception I've ever seen across any unit as well.


----------



## Bucky (24 Apr 2014)

http://www.traserh3watches.com/seiten/P_5900_Type_3__mod-detail-id-26-sprache-en.html

&

http://tacticalwatch.com/product-traser-classic-type-3-military-watch-p5900.406.33.11-watches_719.html

& 

http://www.amazon.com/Traser-Military-Watch-P5900-406-33-11-Series/dp/B00ATEI6GC


----------



## Bravosixniner (11 Jul 2014)

I got a g-shock and it works great in the field concidering th fact that its shock resistant . Make sure you get the non glossy ones or you might get jacked up. Coming from first hand experince . :bullet:


----------



## acen (11 Jul 2014)

^ Jacked up for a glossy wrist watch? My BS sense is tingling. How much field time do you have as an 18 year old new reserve Log Pte? Your other review for a Spyderco fixed blade knife being stronger on the basis that it is "grounded" (http://army.ca/forums/threads/113894/post-1317077;topicseen#new) and the fact that you thought only officers wore mess kit (http://army.ca/forums/threads/113120/post-1317084/topicseen.html#new) shows just how much you are out of your lane. Get some time in, get some real experience (whether military or outside) and then come back to review gear, not just list off a spec that sounded nice to you.


----------



## q_1966 (31 Dec 2014)

I use this watch with a generic black "sport" velcro wrist band and it has never let me down, has a sort of vintage look to it and no date to constantly re-adjust. I don't have to worry about the chrome however.
http://timex.ca/watches/timex-weekender-central-park-t2n647gp


----------



## kylepenn (14 Mar 2015)

Ok so I need a watch for BMQ! Which watch do you guys own? And do you recommend it? 
I've read this thread, looking for some new options/opinions.
Thanks.


----------



## Flavus101 (14 Mar 2015)

As has been said before, stop by your local walmart and pick up a $15.00 G-Shock.


----------



## DonaldMcL (14 Mar 2015)

kylepenn said:
			
		

> Ok so I need a watch for BMQ! Which watch do you guys own? And do you recommend it?
> I've read this thread, looking for some new options/opinions.
> Thanks.



I wouldnt spend much, but I'd grab the one with the biggest digital time readout available. It's going to be beat to crap, and you really dont need any features other than time.


----------



## Ostrozac (15 Mar 2015)

A second vote for the Casio G-Shock. I consider myself to be a bit of a "watch guy", and I have a decent collection of pretty cool (to me) timepieces from a number of manufacturers. When I deployed last year, I wore a G-Shock. My backup watch? Another G-Shock. It is today what the Timex Ironman was a generation ago -- the standard for durable, accurate field watches. And they are available almost everywhere (Walmart, Canex) at reasonable prices. A quick peek at amazon shows me a number of G-Shocks at less than $100. 

If I was doing basic again, I'd be wearing a G-Shock.


----------



## runormal (15 Mar 2015)

I have $10 coleman watch from Walmart. It has every function I could desire: 24 HR time, backlight and a stop watch, hell it even has a calendar.

I've had it for two years, it has survived DP 1 and numerous exercises. I see no reason to spend more than that on a watch.


----------



## Dirt Digger (19 Mar 2015)

Buy something simple, accurate and digital.  It's probably going to get banged up, so don't get something you're going to get pissed off about when the crystal gets scratched.  You're also going to want something that can be set against whatever the time is on the course WO's watch.  It doesn't matter if your watch is set to a magical atomic clock and accurate to 0.001 seconds.  If the course WO wants you outside at 0615 hrs, they're not going to be looking at your wrist, so make sure your time is their time.  To.  The.  Second.  

And then show up five minutes early just to be safe.

I wear a Timex 8-Lap Ironman Triathlon that's on it's fourth band and second battery.  Before that, I wore a Timex 8-Lap Ironman Triathlon.  When this one dies, I may splurge and go for the 100-Lap edition, because apparently nobody stops at 8 laps anymore...


----------



## jonsey (19 Mar 2015)

Seeing a lot of recommendations for digital, here.  Any reason why that over analog?


----------



## GeorgeD (19 Mar 2015)

For me personally a digital watch gives me more capabilities, stop watch, count down timer, alarm and date and time. For 50-100 dollars you can find a reliable watch with those options and many more and it will last you a long time while you will be hard pressed to find a pure analog watch with similar features in a similar price tag.

My personal experience is that digital watches are more reliable when factoring day to day abuse but that is just my personal observation.


----------



## cryco (20 Mar 2015)

Digital watches usually come with ruber-ish parts that can take a beating better (less brittle than metallic parts).
I have had to change parts on a titanium watch that I've owned for years, several times - smashing it on weight plates at the gym, dropped on the floor etc.. whereas my g-shock just takes the abuse. 
It's also really handy sometimes to have a digital chrono and backlight. And large fonts.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (20 Mar 2015)

I wear a 5.11 Sentinel. It is an analog watch with a sealed water proof housing, date counter and a rotating azimuth for timing up to 60 minutes. The silicon wristband has instructions for finding your cardinal directions using the watch and the sun as a compass. I have had the watch for 3 years now through field exercises, my civilian work as an LEO and is pretty beat up aesthetically, but works like brand new.

Has glow in the dark hands as well for all your nighttime needs.


----------



## ZKC (17 Jan 2016)

Haven't bought it yet, but if you want an analog watch with Indiglo, this seems solid

http://www.amazon.com/Timex-Intelligent-Quartz-Indiglo-Thermometer/dp/B00857937G


----------



## Privateer (17 Jan 2016)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> G-Shock. My backup watch? Another G-Shock. It is today what the Timex Ironman was a generation ago -- .



I feel so old.  My old beat-up Ironman is still around.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jan 2016)

Privateer said:
			
		

> I feel so old.  My old beat-up Ironman is still around.



Same here, and it just keeps on ticking.


----------



## ZKC (20 Jan 2016)

The Ironmans battery life is legendary though. Rated for 2 years, still running after 7


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jan 2016)

I only quit using my Ironman because they wouldn't stay abreast of the newer operating systems for programming them. I think my last Ironman used Win98 or 2000. I upgraded my PC and the Ironman program wouldn't work. After some calls to the manufacturer, they said there would be no upgrade available and that I could buy a newer version of their watch. No thanks, toss a good watch because they won't support it? Last one I bought.


----------



## Kerosen (22 Aug 2018)

Hi buddys,

i'm looking forward to buy a good military wrist Watch with a gps, and grid reference and i want your advised before making the choice:

The 2 models i'm looking are : Suunto Traverse Alpha -----------

                                             Garmin Tactix Bravo


Give me the Pros and the cons

Thank you


----------



## theprivate (2 Oct 2018)

I've been using a Timex Ironman since I joined, like a lot of you guys have. Been swimming wearing it, showered wearing it a million times. The screen has scratches on it from... A lot of things, but it functions perfectly still.


----------



## coyote489 (2 Oct 2018)

I’ve had the fancy watches with GPS and all the bells and whistles but always end up going back to the ole Timex Ironman as well. 60 bucks and the thing lasts forever. It’s a Great watch and does exactly what it needs to.


----------



## RocketRichard (2 Oct 2018)

coyote489 said:
			
		

> I’ve had the fancy watches with GPS and all the bells and whistles but always end up going back to the ole Timex Ironman as well. 60 bucks and the thing lasts forever. It’s a Great watch and does exactly what it needs to.


Concur. Brought my fancy Apple Watch on ex in Wainwright this past summer and almost destroyed it. Plus nowhere to plug it in the field. Now back to the Ironman I bought in the 90’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberTree (18 Apr 2019)

https://army.ca/forums/threads/1953.0.html

Happy reading.


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 May 2019)

Any input on the Garmin vevoactive 3?


----------



## AbdullahD (12 May 2019)

If anyone wants a nicer watch that is still work "ok". (Not sure of military reuirements but on the RR we need timepieces so this one only tells date/time)

I just bought a Citizen Titanium Eco-Drive time piece.. I like it quite a bit only gripe is the face is a mineral crystal instead of the sapphire crystal so more susceptible to scratching, having said that they did have the sapphire options but I did not like the look of them.

This thing, is quite attractive. Worth a look imo
Abdullah


----------



## joeydepalmer65 (13 May 2019)

they still use watches? I have 1 from my grand father who picked it up after returning from ww1


----------



## renemongeau (26 Oct 2019)

Does it exist a tactical watch with an open electronic design or pure mechanical a system with capabilities, if you want to watch inside, 5 years without any batteries, equal temperature emission than the ground and no noise emission, waterproof 200m, -50 to 150 degrees, without any plastic or material smelly for an animal, chronometer and alarm system?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## renemongeau (26 Oct 2019)

turkeyshoot said:
			
		

> Does it exist a tactical watch with an open electronic design or pure mechanical a system with capabilities, if you want to watch inside, 5 years without any batteries, equal temperature emission than the ground and no noise emission, waterproof 200m, -50 to 150 degrees, without any plastic or material smelly for an animal, chronometer and alarm system?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Apple watch looks like a big security issue.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## renemongeau (27 Oct 2019)

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5035-129/Steelix-Watch-with-NATO-Band

Momentum watch made in Canada [emoji1063] 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Oct 2019)

I was at the Canex recently and noticed that they've heavily invested in G-Shock products....


----------



## Furniture (2 Nov 2019)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I was at the Canex recently and noticed that they've heavily invested in G-Shock products....



I never got the appeal of the G-Shock. A cheap Timex digital (Expedition, Ironman, etc.) does the same job, and isn't nearly as clunky. 

I've since moved on to automatic watches, but purely for the esthetics. I like reading an analog watch, that happens to be powered by mechanical wizardry rather than a vibrating quartz crystal.


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Nov 2019)

Furniture said:
			
		

> I never got the appeal of the G-Shock. A cheap Timex digital (Expedition, Ironman, etc.) does the same job, and isn't nearly as clunky.
> 
> I've since moved on to automatic watches, but purely for the esthetics. I like reading an analog watch, that happens to be powered by mechanical wizardry rather than a vibrating quartz crystal.



:nod:

Furniture, have you ever checked out the Seiko 5 Automatic Field watch (model: SNK809)?

On a nice meaty OD or black NATO strap, says old school that will go the distance. 

It’s lume isn’t the best (Not dove watch grade), but it’s a hard worker that presents and functions well, while not coming anywhere close to breaking the bank. 

Cheers
G2G


----------



## Furniture (4 Nov 2019)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> :nod:
> 
> Furniture, have you ever checked out the Seiko 5 Automatic Field watch (model: SNK809)?
> 
> ...



One of those SNK809s got me started with automatics, I've since upgraded to a Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day Date.


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Nov 2019)

Furniture said:
			
		

> One of those SNK809s got me started with automatics, I've since upgraded to a Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day Date.



That’s a very nice follow-up to the Seiko 5! :nod:


----------



## Rifleman62 (5 Nov 2019)

Interesting article.

https://theaviationist.com/2019/10/23/update-heres-why-we-saw-so-many-garmin-smart-watches-at-mcas-miramar/

Update: Here’s Why We Saw So Many Garmin Smart Watches at MCAS Miramar - 23 Oct 19.

And: https://www.ammoland.com/2019/10/garmin-tactix-charlie-tactical-gps-watch-review/#axzz64Quy7yle

Garmin Tactix Charlie – Tactical GPS Watch Review- 24 Oct 19


----------



## parfa (2 Feb 2020)

Anyone know if veh techs are allowed wristwatches in the shop or if they are even necessary? I heard workshops have more restrictions on jewelry.


----------

